# AZ Tortoise keeper's almost-anything-goes thread



## nate.mann (Sep 17, 2013)

as the title says, are there any Arizonan Tortoise keepers near Glendale? ive seen a few on here but dont remember names. looking at craigslist, as to be expected, there are A LOT of Sulcata owners here but dont know if many are on the forum.


----------



## GotTort (Sep 17, 2013)

*Arizonan Tortoise keepers*

I'm a RT keeper in Phoenix [SMILING FACE WITH OPEN MOUTH]


Sent from my iPhone using TortoiseForum mobile app


----------



## ShellyTurtlesCats (Sep 17, 2013)

*Re: Arizonan Tortoise keepers*

I'm in Mesa but we travel to Surprise often.

Thanks,
Shelly


----------



## immayo (Sep 17, 2013)

*RE: Arizonan Tortoise keepers*

I'm in Mesa but the bf lives in Peoria so I'm out there a bit.


----------



## TigsMom (Sep 17, 2013)

*RE: Arizonan Tortoise keepers*

Lake Havasu City here. DT's and Boxies. Daughter has 2 hatchling Sulcatas.


----------



## Neal (Sep 17, 2013)

*RE: Arizonan Tortoise keepers*

Chandler!


----------



## parrotlady (Sep 17, 2013)

*Arizonan Tortoise keepers*

Tucson, visit Phoenix often.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Sep 17, 2013)

*Arizonan Tortoise keepers*

I'm in Phx AZ . Why do you ask ? I ve 
Been collecting about 13 yrs


----------



## nate.mann (Sep 17, 2013)

*Arizonan Tortoise keepers*

just wondering. earlier, i was thinking that people from this forum should hold a get together with a bunch of people and educate them about tortoises and turtles, just get the word out. 


0.1.0 Russian
0.0.1 Leopard
1.0.0 Blue Pit/American Bulldog
Chive On!


----------



## Wolfjpf2 (Sep 17, 2013)

*RE: Arizonan Tortoise keepers*

I'm from the Goodyear/Avondale area!


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Sep 17, 2013)

*Arizonan Tortoise keepers*

They do its a reptile show in Mesa in Nov.


----------



## mainey34 (Sep 17, 2013)

*RE: Arizonan Tortoise keepers*

Hello neighbor....


----------



## ShellyTurtlesCats (Sep 18, 2013)

*Re: Arizonan Tortoise keepers*

What date is that Reptile show? I had the paper but lost it.


Thanks,
Shelly


----------



## Neal (Sep 18, 2013)

*RE: Arizonan Tortoise keepers*

November 16th and 17th.

The TTPG Conference is the two days before. Here's a thread with some information about it: http://www.tortoiseforum.org/thread-75698.html


----------



## ShellyTurtlesCats (Sep 18, 2013)

*Re: RE: Arizonan Tortoise keepers*



Neal said:


> November 16th and 17th.
> 
> The TTPG Conference is the two days before. Here's a thread with some information about it: http://www.tortoiseforum.org/thread-75698.html



Thanks, Neal!


----------



## Thalatte (Sep 18, 2013)

*RE: Arizonan Tortoise keepers*

Hello. I am in Yuma but travel to mesa and peoria often.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Sep 18, 2013)

*Arizonan Tortoise keepers*

PHX. AZ
Tonight. On the news we have a family 
Of or pack of coyotes roaming Paradise valley more then a dozen 52 st and Shea


----------



## nate.mann (Sep 18, 2013)

*Arizonan Tortoise keepers*

and in other news, apple updated their iphones to iOS 7. its not too bad, gonna take some getting used to. 


0.1.0 Russian
0.0.1 Leopard
1.0.0 Blue Pit/American Bulldog
Chive On!


----------



## ShellyTurtlesCats (Sep 18, 2013)

*Re: Arizonan Tortoise keepers*

Hahahaha... WTF just happened?

Thanks,
Shelly


----------



## nate.mann (Sep 18, 2013)

*Arizonan Tortoise keepers*

we decided to report some news. haha


0.1.0 Russian
0.0.1 Leopard
1.0.0 Blue Pit/American Bulldog
Chive On!


----------



## ShellyTurtlesCats (Sep 18, 2013)

*Re: Arizonan Tortoise keepers*

Random. I approve. Lol

Thanks,
Shelly


----------



## nate.mann (Sep 18, 2013)

*Arizonan Tortoise keepers*

haha, lets make this thread a place where you post anything (obviously appropriate so were not deleted) that comes to mind or feel like posting? sounds like fun to me. 


0.1.0 Russian
0.0.1 Leopard
1.0.0 Blue Pit/American Bulldog
Chive On!


----------



## ShellyTurtlesCats (Sep 18, 2013)

*Re: Arizonan Tortoise keepers*

Dooooo it.

Thanks,
Shelly


----------



## nate.mann (Sep 18, 2013)

*Arizonan Tortoise keepers*

well that being said, were gonna need everyone to participate that way its not just me posting random things. haha. 


0.1.0 Russian
0.0.1 Leopard
1.0.0 Blue Pit/American Bulldog
Chive On!


----------



## ShellyTurtlesCats (Sep 18, 2013)

*Re: Arizonan Tortoise keepers*

I just ate Taco Bell. Diabetes in a shell.

Thanks,
Shelly


----------



## nate.mann (Sep 18, 2013)

*Arizonan Tortoise keepers*

my girlfriend loves taco bell. haha. my all-time favorite menu-item of theirs has to be valcano burritos with no sour cream


0.1.0 Russian
0.0.1 Leopard
1.0.0 Blue Pit/American Bulldog
Chive On!


----------



## ShellyTurtlesCats (Sep 18, 2013)

*Re: Arizonan Tortoise keepers*

I hate fast food but I eat it, sometimes. I will only eat the tacos... 

Nom.

Thanks,
Shelly


----------



## nate.mann (Sep 18, 2013)

*Arizonan Tortoise keepers*

haha. theres this documentary (i LOVE watching documentaries) on netflix about this australian guy who was overweight and had a rare condition that caused hives and pains, so he came to the states or six months to travel and teach people about the benefits of juicing fruits and vegetables into shakes four times a day (replacing any food intake) and drinking only water. nothing else. he got extremely healthy and his condition completely went away. my girlfriend and i are going to do it, just dont know when. 


0.1.0 Russian
0.0.1 Leopard
1.0.0 Blue Pit/American Bulldog
Chive On!


haha. theres this documentary (i LOVE watching documentaries) on netflix about this australian guy who was overweight and had a rare condition that caused hives and pains, so he came to the states for six months to travel and teach people about the benefits of juicing fruits and vegetables into shakes four times a day (replacing any food intake) and drinking only water. nothing else. he got extremely healthy and his condition completely went away. my girlfriend and i are going to do it, just dont know when. 




0.1.0 Russian
0.0.1 Leopard
1.0.0 Blue Pit/American Bulldog
Chive On!


----------



## ShellyTurtlesCats (Sep 18, 2013)

*Re: Arizonan Tortoise keepers*

Ya. Sick, fat and nearly dead. Good one! Definitely worth doing!

Thanks,
Shelly


----------



## nate.mann (Sep 18, 2013)

*Arizonan Tortoise keepers*

yeah there you go! haha. i would love to do it. 


0.1.0 Russian
0.0.1 Leopard
1.0.0 Blue Pit/American Bulldog
Chive On!


----------



## ShellyTurtlesCats (Sep 18, 2013)

*Re: Arizonan Tortoise keepers*

I do it. My torts benefit from it, too. In juice, soak them and feed them the pulp!

Thanks,
Shelly


----------



## nate.mann (Sep 18, 2013)

*Arizonan Tortoise keepers*

haha nice. i know, just a matter of getting a juicer. 


0.1.0 Russian
0.0.1 Leopard
1.0.0 Blue Pit/American Bulldog
Chive On!


----------



## AZtortMom (Sep 19, 2013)

*Arizonan Tortoise keepers*

Hello fellow AZ tort peeps [SMILING FACE WITH OPEN MOUTH]


Life is good


----------



## Thalatte (Sep 19, 2013)

*RE: Arizonan Tortoise keepers*

I have a 3.5 legged lizard I call him stumpy now.
And a desert tort named bane that is called Disco Jerk-cause he constantly head bobs.


----------



## nate.mann (Sep 19, 2013)

*Arizonan Tortoise keepers*

i love the names of your two reptiles. haha. and whats goin on chainsawkitten


0.1.0 Russian
0.0.1 Leopard
1.0.0 Blue Pit/American Bulldog
Chive On!


----------



## nate.mann (Sep 19, 2013)

*Arizonan Tortoise keepers*

this is the worlds first scaleless ball python, hatched by Brian Barczyk.




0.1.0 Russian
0.0.1 Leopard
1.0.0 Blue Pit/American Bulldog
Chive On!


----------



## Thalatte (Sep 19, 2013)

*RE: Arizonan Tortoise keepers*

Be interesting to see how the ball develops.

My reptiles are named after batman villains. Well the ones that I got without names. The ones that came with names are stuck with their names.


----------



## nate.mann (Sep 19, 2013)

*Arizonan Tortoise keepers*

yeah it should be cool. haha thats awesome


0.1.0 Russian
0.0.1 Leopard
1.0.0 Blue Pit/American Bulldog
Chive On!


----------



## ShellyTurtlesCats (Sep 19, 2013)

Scaleless? Weird.

__________
~ Shelly ~


----------



## nate.mann (Sep 19, 2013)

i just worry about any issues that could come about due to it not having scales..if any could arise. 


0.1.0 Russian
0.0.1 Leopard
1.0.0 Blue Pit/American Bulldog
Chive On!


----------



## Thalatte (Sep 19, 2013)

it would be more delicate and in the wild might not be able to survive but in captivity as long as precautions are taken against, burns, cuts and all surface remain smooth and soft it should be fine.

I wonder if he will have to add lotion to the snake...


----------



## nate.mann (Sep 19, 2013)

yeah, makes sense to me. haha, that would be hilarious 


0.1.0 Russian
0.0.1 Leopard
1.0.0 Blue Pit/American Bulldog
Chive On!


----------



## ShellyTurtlesCats (Sep 19, 2013)

It rubs the lotion on...

__________
~ Shelly ~


----------



## nate.mann (Sep 19, 2013)

haha, uh oh


0.1.0 Russian
0.0.1 Leopard
1.0.0 Blue Pit/American Bulldog
Chive On!


----------



## Thalatte (Sep 19, 2013)

this could get dirty fast...


----------



## nate.mann (Sep 19, 2013)

yep. haha


0.1.0 Russian
0.0.1 Leopard
1.0.0 Blue Pit/American Bulldog
Chive On!


----------



## ShellyTurtlesCats (Sep 19, 2013)

I was thinking Hannibal the Cannibal. 
__________
~ Shelly ~


----------



## nate.mann (Sep 19, 2013)

buffalo bill


0.1.0 Russian
0.0.1 Leopard
1.0.0 Blue Pit/American Bulldog
Chive On!


----------



## mainey34 (Sep 19, 2013)

So, hey guys. Is everyone enjoying the heat while everyone else is cooling off.....


----------



## nate.mann (Sep 19, 2013)

i love the heat actually. haha. 


0.1.0 Russian
0.0.1 Leopard
1.0.0 Blue Pit/American Bulldog
Chive On!


----------



## mainey34 (Sep 19, 2013)

I do too, but i know some dont.


----------



## nate.mann (Sep 19, 2013)

i commonly get the 'are you crazy?!' look when i say that. haha


0.1.0 Russian
0.0.1 Leopard
1.0.0 Blue Pit/American Bulldog
Chive On!


----------



## ShellyTurtlesCats (Sep 19, 2013)

I hate the heat. I was born and raised here, went to CA for 3 years and wish I had never returned to this oven.

However... stars are brighter, rain is sweeter and the storms are pretty cool, too.

__________
~ Shelly ~


----------



## nate.mann (Sep 19, 2013)

ive vacationed in san diego A lot and although i love it there, i would never leave AZ. i prefer a lake and woods over an ocean and sand any day of the week. haha


0.1.0 Russian
0.0.1 Leopard
1.0.0 Blue Pit/American Bulldog
Chive On!


----------



## ShellyTurtlesCats (Sep 19, 2013)

I like both. Prefer cooler weather! Love going up to higher elevated parts of AZ to cool down.

__________
~ Shelly ~


----------



## wellington (Sep 19, 2013)

*RE: Arizonan Tortoise keepers*



Neal said:


> Chandler!



I visit Chandler about once a year or every other. May just be hunting you down


Sorry I imposed on your AZ thread. But I do visit there


----------



## ShellyTurtlesCats (Sep 19, 2013)

*RE: Arizonan Tortoise keepers*



wellington said:


> Neal said:
> 
> 
> > Chandler!
> ...





Gah! How dare you... 

Kidding. Only kidding!


----------



## mainey34 (Sep 19, 2013)

Im originally from Ohio, born and raised. Also lived in Missouri,( misery)...I will never leave Arizona again. It is beautiful here. I hate snow, ice. Cant stand the humidity...


----------



## nate.mann (Sep 19, 2013)

everyone i know thats gone to/lived in missouri absolutely HATED it.


0.1.0 Russian
0.0.1 Leopard
1.0.0 Blue Pit/American Bulldog
Chive On!


----------



## mainey34 (Sep 19, 2013)

Lol...its true. There is nothing to do there. We moved there because my mother n law lived there. We bought a liquor store and ran it. It was in a small town of 2,500 people. You couldn't hire anyone cause they would rob you blind or sell dope out of the store, anyways, the nearest walmart was 30 min. Away and the nearest mall was 2 and 1/2 hours away. It was miserable....


----------



## nate.mann (Sep 19, 2013)

thats crazy. i dont get how some people can be so stupid with their job. if i could get one i wouldnt do anything to mess it up, i need a job way too bad. 


0.1.0 Russian
0.0.1 Leopard
1.0.0 Blue Pit/American Bulldog
Chive On!


----------



## mainey34 (Sep 19, 2013)

I don't either, but we went thru many employees... you will find something..keep looking


----------



## nate.mann (Sep 19, 2013)

im trying. 


0.1.0 Russian
0.0.1 Leopard
1.0.0 Blue Pit/American Bulldog
Chive On!


----------



## ShellyTurtlesCats (Sep 19, 2013)

__________
~ Shelly ~


----------



## mainey34 (Sep 19, 2013)

nate.mann said:


> im trying.
> 
> 
> 0.1.0 Russian
> ...



Good luck to you, i hope you get a good, great paying job. One that you will enjoy working at...


----------



## immayo (Sep 19, 2013)

I made the mistake of going clothes shopping today at a place the AC was broken.


----------



## nate.mann (Sep 19, 2013)

haha, uh oh. 


0.1.0 Russian
0.0.1 Leopard
1.0.0 Blue Pit/American Bulldog
Chive On!


----------



## mainey34 (Sep 19, 2013)

And how did that go?


----------



## ShellyTurtlesCats (Sep 19, 2013)

My conure took a chunk out of my finger today! Pin feathers caused the attack. I touched one of them and she freaked! 
__________
~ Shelly ~


----------



## nate.mann (Sep 19, 2013)

oh no! haha. i had a pink umbrella cockatoo named Bella when i was younger, she was a sweetheart but one time she got ahold of me and did this laugh (her imitation of my mom) and i couldnt help but laugh with her. haha. she lives with my grandpa now down in Stanfield AZ because my mom didnt wanna deal with her noise. needless to say, i was an unhappy camper for a while. 


0.1.0 Russian
0.0.1 Leopard
1.0.0 Blue Pit/American Bulldog
Chive On!


----------



## immayo (Sep 19, 2013)

Oh god that reminds me of a guy that came into my work today, he had a bird on his shoulder and was feeding it bird seed out of his mouth. He told me if he didn't feed it the seed it would nibble on his ear....


----------



## nate.mann (Sep 19, 2013)

i did let her stand on my shoulder or if her nails were freshly trimmed on top of my head..but i wasnt weird like that. haha


0.1.0 Russian
0.0.1 Leopard
1.0.0 Blue Pit/American Bulldog
Chive On!


----------



## ShellyTurtlesCats (Sep 19, 2013)

My Amazon will rip your head off. Meanest thing around. Super talkative and sounds sweet, but... he plots your death.

__________
~ Shelly ~


----------



## nate.mann (Sep 19, 2013)

haha fun stuff. ive had run-ins with 3 different african grays and they were all evil


0.1.0 Russian
0.0.1 Leopard
1.0.0 Blue Pit/American Bulldog
Chive On!


----------



## ShellyTurtlesCats (Sep 19, 2013)

He is a rescue. Been through a few homes. 

__________
~ Shelly ~


----------



## nate.mann (Sep 19, 2013)

oh i see


0.1.0 Russian
0.0.1 Leopard
1.0.0 Blue Pit/American Bulldog
Chive On!


----------



## nate.mann (Sep 20, 2013)

healing a hurting heart with tortoise cuteness is the best way to do it..that, and paintball. 


0.1.0 Russian
1.0.0 Blue Pit/American Bulldog
Chive On!


----------



## Thalatte (Sep 20, 2013)

I think youi are all nuts!!!! I despise the heat!

I want to live in a place that has all 4 seasons not 2! And one with lots of snow!!!! I miss the snow...


----------



## nate.mann (Sep 20, 2013)

snow is gross. haha. i love our two seasons, freezing and then amazing. it was cold when i went outside at about 0430 this morning, and on that note, good morning erryboty. 


0.1.0 Russian
1.0.0 Blue Pit/American Bulldog
Chive On!


----------



## Thalatte (Sep 20, 2013)

Cold? sheesh! It feels great at 4am! Thats when I take my dog for awalk and I love it!


----------



## nate.mann (Sep 20, 2013)

oh man. i dont like anything below 85ish. haha


0.1.0 Russian
1.0.0 Blue Pit/American Bulldog
Chive On!


----------



## Thalatte (Sep 20, 2013)

I dont like anything above 80F so in the summer I whine and cry like a baby and my electric bill skyrockets.


----------



## nate.mann (Sep 20, 2013)

haha thats one reason i didnt like going to my sisters, it was always FREEZING. even in the winter time. 


0.1.0 Russian
1.0.0 Blue Pit/American Bulldog
Chive On!


----------



## ShellyTurtlesCats (Sep 20, 2013)

Anything above 80Â° is hideous! I walked outside this am to say hello to my shelled babies and was pleasantly surprised! Nice cool weather!

Only thing that stinks about anything under 80 is that my tortoises dislike it  I will always be in AZ because of them.

__________
~ Shelly ~


----------



## nate.mann (Sep 20, 2013)

another plus of Arizonas, its great for keeping reptiles. 


0.1.0 Russian
1.0.0 Blue Pit/American Bulldog
Chive On!


----------



## Thalatte (Sep 20, 2013)

well except my frogs and cwd get too hot during the summer so I have to have fans on them.


----------



## nate.mann (Sep 20, 2013)

well its good you have a working system haha


0.1.0 Russian
1.0.0 Blue Pit/American Bulldog
Chive On!


----------



## ShellyTurtlesCats (Sep 20, 2013)

As of right now, I am soaking my baby Leo's outside in the shade. Its about 85Â° now.

__________
~ Shelly ~


----------



## nate.mann (Sep 20, 2013)

perfect. haha


0.1.0 Russian
1.0.0 Blue Pit/American Bulldog
Chive On!


----------



## parrotlady (Sep 20, 2013)

Yesterday, when I was looking for safe plants for my tortoises I found a nursery, Desert Survivors Inc. located at 1020 W. Starr Pass, Tucson. They had a list of safe plants for desert tortoises. Also, they will be having their yearly sale starting October 1st for anyone looking to purchase plants. I have the list so I will list them if anyone is interested. Also, they do not spray the plants with pesticides or fertilizers. All plants appear to have low or medium water needs.


----------



## ShellyTurtlesCats (Sep 20, 2013)

Thanks for the info, parrotlady!

__________
~ Shelly ~


----------



## nate.mann (Sep 20, 2013)

i would love to look into that place, especially if they have another location closer to me. 


0.1.0 Russian
1.0.0 Blue Pit/American Bulldog
Chive On!


----------



## parrotlady (Sep 20, 2013)

Here is the phone number, 520 884-8806. Btw they even had mulberry trees!


----------



## nate.mann (Sep 20, 2013)

this is a tortoise owners dream nursery haha


0.1.0 Russian
1.0.0 Blue Pit/American Bulldog
Chive On!


----------



## Thalatte (Sep 20, 2013)

Yes if you can post a list that would be great. I have a few plants for my torts but I would like more.


Mulberry trees? how much were they?

it would be nice to have a couple of those.


----------



## Arnold_rules (Sep 20, 2013)

Thalatte said:


> Yes if you can post a list that would be great. I have a few plants for my torts but I would like more.
> 
> 
> Mulberry trees? how much were they?
> ...





You know you are a true tortoise person when you go to your son's school for donuts for dads day and get excited because the school actually has mulbery trees to swipe leaves from


----------



## nate.mann (Sep 20, 2013)

haha awe yeah, thats how you do it


0.1.0 Russian
1.0.0 Blue Pit/American Bulldog
Chive On!


----------



## Thalatte (Sep 20, 2013)

Are mulberry leaves that good for torts?

I use them for food for silkworms that I breed to feed to my lizards and turtles.


----------



## nate.mann (Sep 20, 2013)

they are very good for them, and most torts love them. like dandelions. 


0.1.0 Russian
1.0.0 Blue Pit/American Bulldog
Chive On!


----------



## Arnold_rules (Sep 20, 2013)

Thalatte said:


> Are mulberry leaves that good for torts?
> 
> I use them for food for silkworms that I breed to feed to my lizards and turtles.



Just be sure they are the whole leaves, I thought I read somewhere else on TFO that the leaves are ground for feeding the silkworms.


----------



## parrotlady (Sep 20, 2013)

I believe the mulberry trees were $20, in 5 gal containers and they will be on sale October 1st, I could not talk them out of any yesterday as they have them specially marked for the sale.


----------



## Thalatte (Sep 20, 2013)

Yes I get powdered leaves for silkworms which is expensive. One of the reasons I would Like a tree though I would need to find a place to put another tree...


----------



## Arnold_rules (Sep 20, 2013)

And for us up here in the valley of the blazing heat, new male mulberries are banned from being planted in the metro phoenix area due to their high pollen output. Just something to considered. That is why I get excited when I have an excluse to go to my son's school to harvest some.


----------



## immayo (Sep 20, 2013)

I really want to get some passion fruit wall covering in my yard but haven't had any luck finding it.


----------



## Arnold_rules (Sep 20, 2013)

Arnold_rules said:


> And for us up here in the valley of the blazing heat, new male mulberries are banned from being planted in the metro phoenix area due to their high pollen output. Just something to considered. That is why I get excited when I have an excluse to go to my son's school to harvest some.


And it appears Tucson has the same restriction, no male mulberry planting. Most nurseries in Phoenix won't carry Mulberry or Olive trees.


----------



## Thalatte (Sep 20, 2013)

Wonder if yuma is the same...


----------



## parrotlady (Sep 20, 2013)

Grasses:

Aristide parishii (Parish threeawn)
Aristide tear pies (Spidergrass)
Bounteous chondrosoides(Sprucetop grama)
Boueloua curtipendula (side oats grama)
Bouteloua gracile (Blue grama)
Bouteloua radicosa (Purple grama)
Bouteloua repents (Slender grama)
Cathesticum brevifolium ( Bouteloua diversispicula) (False grama)
Digitaria Californica (Arizona cottontop)
Hilaria berlandieri (Curly mesquite grass)
Muhlenbergia dubioides (Box canyon muhly)
Muhlenbergia dumosa (Bamboo muhly)
Muhlenbergia emersleyi (Bull grass)
Muhlenbergia porteri ( Bush muhly)
Muhlenbergia rigens (Deer grass) 
Panicum obtusum (Mesquite vine grass)

Shrubs:

Abutilon abutilon des (Shrubby desert mallow)
Abutilon in alum (Pelotazo)
Abutilon palmers (Superstition desert mallow)
Abutilon parishii (Parish desert mallow)
Acacia angustissima (Fernball acacia)
Anisicanthus thurberi (Desert honeysuckle)
Anoda abutiloides (Desert anoda)
Calliandra eriophylla (Fairyduster)
Calylophus hartwegii (Sundrops)
Cordia par folia (Littleleaf cordia - loves flowers)
Dalea Formosa (Feather Dalea)
Dalea Pringles (Pringle's Dalea)
Dalea pulchra (Bush Dalea)
Dalea versicolor v. Sessilis (Oakwoods Dalea)
Dicliptera resupinata (Arizona foldwing)
Erogonum fasciculatum v. Poliofolium (Flattop buckwheat)
Eriogonum wrightii (Wright's buckwheat)
Euphorbia poinsettia (=Poinsettia heterophylla) (Desert poinsettia)
Fouquieria splendens (Ocotillo)
Hibiscus biseptis (Sonoran rosemallow)
Hibiscus coulter I (Coulter's hibiscus)
Hibiscus denudatus (Rock hibiscus)
Hyptis Emory's (Desert lavender)
Justicia Californica (Chuparosa)
Larrea tridentata (Creosote)
Lotus rigidus (Desert rockpea)
Malvastrum bicuspitatum (shrubby false mallow)
Mirabilis multiflora (Showy four o'clock)
Oenothera caespitosa (White tufted evening primrose)
Oenothera hookeri (Hooker's evening primrose)
Ruellia nudiflora (Desert ruellia)
Senna bauhinoides (Twinleaf senna)
Senna covesii (desert senna)
Sphaeralcea angustifolia (Narrowleaf globemallow)
Sphaeralcea ambigua (including v. Rosacea) (Globemallow)
Sphaeralcea Emoryi (Emory's globemallow)
Sphaeralcea laxa (Caliche globemallow)
Tacoma Stan's v. Angustatum (Arizona yellow bells)

Ground cover/vines

Abutilon parvulum (dwarf desert mallow)
Cissus trifoliata (Arizona grape ivy)
Dyssodia pentacheata (dog weed)
Herissantia crispa (Bladdermallow)
Jacquemontia Pringlei (Pringle's clustervine)
Janusia gracilis (Janusia vine)
Maurandya antirhiniflora (Snapdragon vine)
Passiflora arizonica (Arizona passionflower)
Passiflora bryonioides (cup leaved passionflower)

Trees:

Chilopsis linearis (Desert willow - flowers)

Cactus:

Echinocereus species (Hedgehog - fruits)
Opuntia species (Prickly pear - fruits)


----------



## Arnold_rules (Sep 20, 2013)

Thalatte said:


> Wonder if yuma is the same...



I couldn't find anything on Yuma.


----------



## Thalatte (Sep 20, 2013)

oh my thats a lot of plants...I wonder how many I could plant before I lost my tortoises in a jungle...


----------



## parrotlady (Sep 20, 2013)

It is a lot of plants, but we all know how quickly they can disappear. I plan on keeping the list with me when ever i go shopping for plants for a quick reference.


----------



## ShellyTurtlesCats (Sep 20, 2013)

Great list. Subscribed so that I can always reference back.

__________
~ Shelly ~


----------



## nate.mann (Sep 20, 2013)

i didnt sleep at all last night..and in the hurry of me trying to get ready on time to go get my paintball shoes from my girlfriends house..i forgot to grab a towel before i showered. as soon as i got out i realized my predicament, so i looked under the sink only to find no towels. there were, however, washcloths. i completely dried off with just one. haha


0.1.0 Russian
1.0.0 Blue Pit/American Bulldog
Chive On!


----------



## immayo (Sep 21, 2013)

I don't know if I missed it.... but what is that list of?
Tort friendly plants?


----------



## nate.mann (Sep 21, 2013)

yeah, a nursery down in tucson has it listed. 


0.1.0 Russian
1.0.0 Blue Pit/American Bulldog
Chive On!


----------



## ShellyTurtlesCats (Sep 21, 2013)

I just found out that my lovely "female" terrapin is actually a male. Teeeee! Breeder sold her to me Feb 2012 as Female! Should I contact him?


----------



## parrotlady (Sep 21, 2013)

The list was compiled by a nursery in Tucson of safe plants for tortoises.


----------



## TigsMom (Sep 22, 2013)

YAY! Currently 70 Degs!!!!!! (at 7am) Cooler outside than, inside the house. HELLO FALL! Happy, Happy, Happy! Opened up all the doors and widows and turned the a/c off! FRESH, COOL AIR! Sooo Happy! What a fabulous start to the day! Only AZ people would understand just how exciting it is!


----------



## nate.mann (Sep 23, 2013)

TigsMom said:


> YAY! Currently 70 Degs!!!!!! (at 7am) Cooler outside than, inside the house. HELLO FALL! Happy, Happy, Happy! Opened up all the doors and widows and turned the a/c off! FRESH, COOL AIR! Sooo Happy! What a fabulous start to the day! Only AZ people would understand just how exciting it is!



is that 'happy, happy, happy' a reference to duck dynasty? haha


sorry i havent been posting much, the app on my iphone keeps crashing, i open it and it exits no slower than 10 seconds later. might i say, frustrating? haha. hope theres an update soon to patch the problem because i dont have time to get on the computer.


----------



## AZtortMom (Sep 24, 2013)

Hi fellow AZ tort peeps! [SMILING FACE WITH OPEN MOUTH][SMILING FACE WITH OPEN MOUTH]


Life is good


----------



## wellington (Sep 24, 2013)

Just jumping in again to say .


----------



## nate.mann (Sep 24, 2013)

haha whats going on guys? hows everyone been


----------



## TigsMom (Sep 24, 2013)

Someone go pick up this Sulcata in Queen Creek and take a bar of soap to wash the guy's mouth out with PLEASE!!!!!! It's a 6 hour drive for me otherwise I'd go myself and give him a Marine Mom talking to. Caution: "F-Bombs used as Nouns, Verbs and adjectives in the Craigslist ad"

http://www.tortoiseforum.org/thread-79943.html

or go directly to the Craigslist ad:
http://phoenix.craigslist.org/evl/laf/4087197739.html


----------



## ShellyTurtlesCats (Sep 24, 2013)

*Re: RE: AZ Tortoise keeper's almost-anything-goes thread*



TigsMom said:


> Someone go pick up this Sulcata in Queen Creek and take a bar of soap to wash the guy's mouth out with PLEASE!!!!!! It's a 6 hour drive for me otherwise I'd go myself and give him a Marine Mom talking to. Caution: "F-Bombs used as Nouns, Verbs and adjectives in the Craigslist ad"
> 
> http://www.tortoiseforum.org/thread-79943.html
> 
> ...



What the hell? Hahaha

I messaged him.

_________
~ Shelly ~


----------



## nate.mann (Sep 24, 2013)

im sorry, i got a dam good laugh outta that. haha.


----------



## ShellyTurtlesCats (Sep 24, 2013)

As did I. The guy was honest.



_________
~ Shelly ~


----------



## nate.mann (Sep 24, 2013)

haha hell yeah


----------



## AZtortMom (Sep 24, 2013)

[SMILING FACE WITH OPEN MOUTH AND SMILING EYES][SMILING FACE WITH OPEN MOUTH AND SMILING EYES]hi t


Life is good


----------



## ShellyTurtlesCats (Sep 24, 2013)

_________
~ Shelly ~


----------



## nate.mann (Sep 24, 2013)

i saw your IG post of the tort 'eating' the rock haha


----------



## ShellyTurtlesCats (Sep 24, 2013)

Haha. I don't know what she was thinking...

_________
~ Shelly ~


----------



## AZtortMom (Sep 24, 2013)

ShellyTurtleTort said:


> _________
> ~ Shelly ~



Very cute!


Life is good


----------



## Arizona Sulcata (Sep 24, 2013)

*Re: RE: AZ Tortoise keeper's almost-anything-goes thread*



TigsMom said:


> Someone go pick up this Sulcata in Queen Creek and take a bar of soap to wash the guy's mouth out with PLEASE!!!!!! It's a 6 hour drive for me otherwise I'd go myself and give him a Marine Mom talking to. Caution: "F-Bombs used as Nouns, Verbs and adjectives in the Craigslist ad"
> 
> http://www.tortoiseforum.org/thread-79943.html
> 
> ...



Wow... who has the time to make that long and obnoxious of a post?! Get a life dude!

Sent from my XT907 using TortForum mobile app


----------



## ShellyTurtlesCats (Sep 24, 2013)

Thanks!  

_________
~ Shelly ~


----------



## immayo (Sep 24, 2013)

Omg that CL add was hilarious! Gave me a good laugh. In other news I'm lucky I didn't get seriously injured or die lastnight. Driving 80mph on the 60 and Inotice something up with my car. So I pull off to find this:









But of course I didn't get the tire off without a fight because I have aftermarket locking lug nuts and this is what happened to the key trying to take them off:


----------



## TigsMom (Sep 24, 2013)

ShellyTurtleTort said:


> _________
> ~ Shelly ~



LOL, Tonsils look healthy! Wow, you can almost see to it's belly!




immayo said:


> Omg that CL add was hilarious! Gave me a good laugh. In other news I'm lucky I didn't get seriously injured or die lastnight. Driving 80mph on the 60 and Inotice something up with my car. So I pull off to find this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And that is exactly where a few of those "F-bombs" would have been allowed! Egads! Very lucky you weren't injurred or worse!!


----------



## ShellyTurtlesCats (Sep 24, 2013)

That black thing looked like something else on my phone. Hahahahaa...

Glad you're okay.

_________
~ Shelly ~


----------



## nate.mann (Sep 25, 2013)

haha nasty Shelly


----------



## AZtortMom (Sep 25, 2013)

That's funny [FACE SAVOURING DELICIOUS FOOD]


Life is good


----------



## Thalatte (Sep 25, 2013)

Hows it going people?

My dog has decided reptiles make good tv. Everytime she is in a room with cages she just stares transfixed. Especially if its lizards.


----------



## E5150 (Sep 25, 2013)

Tucson, AZ 

Hello neighbors and fellow herpetoculturists.


----------



## AZtortMom (Sep 26, 2013)

Morning AZ peeps [SMILING FACE WITH OPEN MOUTH]how's it going?


Life is good


----------



## TigsMom (Sep 26, 2013)

Rockin' Out here, come on over, I've been moving rocks for two days and still not done. Starting to name of a few of the rocks (not nice names). It'll be another week at this rate. Just beginning to clear an area of gravel and prep for a new Tortoise Enclosure. Haven't even gotten to the tree stump and roots that will need removal. My back is not happy, but I work for an hour or two and take a break for an hour. Slowly, but surely I'll get this enclosure done. My goal is to have it done and growing strong by next Spring.


----------



## Arnold_rules (Sep 26, 2013)

TigsMom said:


> Rockin' Out here, come on over, I've been moving rocks for two days and still not done. Starting to name of a few of the rocks (not nice names). It'll be another week at this rate. Just beginning to clear an area of gravel and prep for a new Tortoise Enclosure. Haven't even gotten to the tree stump and roots that will need removal. My back is not happy, but I work for an hour or two and take a break for an hour. Slowly, but surely I'll get this enclosure done. My goal is to have it done and growing strong by next Spring.



I would, but Havasu is a little too far to drive from Gilbert


----------



## AZtortMom (Sep 26, 2013)

TigsMom said:


> Rockin' Out here, come on over, I've been moving rocks for two days and still not done. Starting to name of a few of the rocks (not nice names). It'll be another week at this rate. Just beginning to clear an area of gravel and prep for a new Tortoise Enclosure. Haven't even gotten to the tree stump and roots that will need removal. My back is not happy, but I work for an hour or two and take a break for an hour. Slowly, but surely I'll get this enclosure done. My goal is to have it done and growing strong by next Spring.



Would love to help, but PHX is a bit far too [WINKING FACE]


Life is good


----------



## nate.mann (Sep 26, 2013)

thats my area of expertise..hard physical labor, i just have no way to get out there. 


0.1.0 Russian tortoise
1.0.0 Blue Nose Pit/American Bulldog


----------



## LouieLouie (Sep 26, 2013)

Hey, I found the AZ forum! Alright!

Well I didn't get a chance to read the craigslist post but I hear it was comical. 

Anywho, my wife and I are in Chandler, and we are new to the tortoise world and this forum! We have a DT named Larry.

Ok well hope everyone is well. See you around!


----------



## parrotlady (Sep 26, 2013)

Welcome, we are glad to have you on the forum.

Tucson


----------



## nate.mann (Sep 26, 2013)

yeah, i think the guy was going for another version of the yoga mat craigslist ad. haha. 


0.1.0 Russian tortoise
1.0.0 Blue Nose Pit/American Bulldog


----------



## AZtortMom (Sep 26, 2013)

Welcome [SMILING FACE WITH OPEN MOUTH]


Life is good


----------



## nate.mann (Sep 27, 2013)

well ladies and gents, looks like i will be getting a sonoran DT sometime today (for free obviously, due to the laws). she is healthy and was well-taken-care of by her previous owner, they just couldnt take care of her anymore due to finances. so, everyone meet Esmarelda (a picture they sent me)




0.1.0 Russian tortoise
1.0.0 Blue Nose Pit/American Bulldog


----------



## AZtortMom (Sep 27, 2013)

nate.mann said:


> well ladies and gents, looks like i will be getting a sonoran DT sometime today (for free obviously, due to the laws). she is healthy and was well-taken-care of by her previous owner, they just couldnt take care of her anymore due to finances. so, everyone meet Esmarelda (a picture they sent me)
> 
> 
> 0.1.0 Russian tortoise
> 1.0.0 Blue Nose Pit/American Bulldog



Hi pretty girl! [SMILING FACE WITH OPEN MOUTH]


Life is good


----------



## TigsMom (Sep 27, 2013)

Nate: Esmarelda looks real good. Congrats on your new addition. 

Right now every muscle and bone hurts from digging even more rocks. So I'm convinced I won't be adding any tortoises or turtles to my collection in my near future. I don't want to build another enclosure ever again here. I swear there are more rocks than dirt in this flower bed, amazing anything grows there. 

It took hubby and I, 7 hours of digging and sawing off huge roots just to get the darn tree stump out. Still a ton more digging to do, but today's progress was outstanding.


----------



## AZtortMom (Sep 27, 2013)

TigsMom said:


> Nate: Esmarelda looks real good. Congrats on your new addition.
> 
> Right now every muscle and bone hurts from digging even more rocks. So I'm convinced I won't be adding any tortoises or turtles to my collection in my near future. I don't want to build another enclosure ever again here. I swear there are more rocks than dirt in this flower bed, amazing anything grows there.
> 
> It took hubby and I, 7 hours of digging and sawing off huge roots just to get the darn tree stump out. Still a ton more digging to do, but today's progress was outstanding.



Oh wow! That's great! I can't wait to see pics 


Life is good


----------



## nate.mann (Sep 27, 2013)

thanks, im very excited. oh yeah, i believe it. AZ Is unforgiving sometimes.


0.1.0 Russian tortoise
1.0.0 Blue Nose Pit/American Bulldog


----------



## JonAz (Sep 29, 2013)

Hello all, checking in from Queen Creek. Looking to build my two girls a new, bigger and better enclosure. Looking for some pointers on how to go about it. 

My plan so far is: 

-Remove all rock and brick (don't ask about the brick walkway, that was put in from the previous home owner)
-Till the dirt and remove all the loose dirt and remaining rock. 
- After tilling and removing about 4-6 inches of dirt, I want to start building the walls.
-Bury the bottom cinderblock about 4 inches beneath the ground level (to prevent escape)
-Build the walls to 28-36 inches, so 4 or 5 cinderblocks tall (do you think that is tall enough?)
-Once the walls are built, do you think I would be fine with just using large metal or wood stakes to secure them? Trying to stay away from cementing and making it "permanent" as I don't know if it will need to be changed, I need to move, or so on. 
-I will be installing a gate (similar to a side gate on a house, metal and/or wood for access)
-After the walls and gate are done I plan on adding all my plants and foliage at this point. 
-I will then fill what dirt I removed with clean fill dirt and organic potting soil.
-As far as a water "dish", I want to concave their grass area so that water fills up in that spot when the grass gets watered and then drains soon there after. 

The red line is my planned outline. Once completed, this should be 2.5-3 times bigger than their current enclosure. I will be removing the astroturf that you see and doing something different with that area. I plan on keeping the two small trees in that back corner and the one big one just to the right of the astroturf and utilizing them are part of their shade. 











As far as plants/grasses/weeds/food, this is my hardest obstacle. Hibiscus seem to be holding up the best for me, I lost one plant during last winter but for the most part, they stay alive. EVERYTHING else i have planted/seeded has either never sprouted at all, or died/fried soon after sprouting. I'm about to just plant 500 opuntia cactus because that is the ONLY thing that I can keep alive =(

For you fellow arizonians, can you help me out?


----------



## nate.mann (Sep 29, 2013)

welcome! theres no need for the concrete, i would suggest metal stakes to hold the wall up. what species are we dealing with? if you feel the need to bury the wall down, you should take it down to at least a foot. i dont see a need to remove all the dirt, unless you absolutely want to. let me know if i missed any questions of yours. haha


0.1.0 Russian tortoise
0.1.0 Sonoran Desert Tortoise
1.0.0 Bluenose Pit/American Bulldog


----------



## JonAz (Sep 30, 2013)

nate.mann said:


> welcome! theres no need for the concrete, i would suggest metal stakes to hold the wall up. what species are we dealing with? if you feel the need to bury the wall down, you should take it down to at least a foot. i dont see a need to remove all the dirt, unless you absolutely want to. let me know if i missed any questions of yours. haha



Two juvenile female sulcata's, one of which loves to dig/burrow. Although she has only dug burrows in the middle of her current enclosure and not on the edging. Is there something cheaper I could used to bury in the driving rather than cinder blocks? Going a foot down would add to the already large number of cinder blocks needed for this enclosure.


----------



## nate.mann (Sep 30, 2013)

i plan on fencing in my two tortoises pens because my new Sonoran DT could get over the brick barrier i have set up if she tried to. the diagram pictured below is what i plan on doing, but i changed the bricks to cinder blocks because thats what youre using.




0.1.0 Russian tortoise
0.1.0 Sonoran Desert Tortoise
1.0.0 Bluenose Pit/American Bulldog


----------



## TigsMom (Oct 1, 2013)

I should not have looked at your huge area on my digging rocks break. LOL Yowza, the area I'm working in is much smaller and I've been digging it for over a week now. Although, maybe you plan on renting a bobcat or machinery to help you get the digging done. I'd rent equipment, but it wouldn't make it into this space I'm working on.

I could be wrong, but I would think you could just drive rebar down through those cinder blocks for your wall (then fill the holes with loose dirt to help keep it more solid), and it would create enough barrier to keep your Sulacatas from burrowing under your wall. I pretty sure Tom said his Sulcata's walls are only 24" (3 cinder blocks) high and work great for full grown Sulcatas, so you may save alot by not going 36".

There are lots of great seeds out there for your tortoises, once you have decent soil to work with, I'll bet you have things growing great! I'm planting Desert Tortoise Mix (wildflowers) I got from Native Seeds, Timothy Grass, Bermuda Grass , Clover and Tortoise Broad Leaf Mix from Tortoise Supply. I plan to seed in February outside and a few pots and trays inside to get a good start.

http://www.tortoiseforum.org/post-745885.html#pid745885

Here's a thread from last Spring that you might enjoy: http://www.tortoiseforum.org/thread-67635.html

Did you plan on a shed or an underground burrow for your Sulcatas to escape the heat? Perhaps if you built an underground burrow for them to escape the intense heat, they would love it and not need to dig burrows of their own?


----------



## nate.mann (Oct 1, 2013)

this is the hide i made for my Sonoran..its the bottom half of a dog house turned upside down, obviously with dirt piled on it. the bricks are going to be moved because i want to give her a little more room in her enclosure, and in the next week or so i will be done with the wire fencing set up (what i showed you in the diagram). 


0.1.0 Russian tortoise
0.1.0 Sonoran Desert Tortoise
1.0.0 Bluenose Pit/American Bulldog



this is what is under all that dirt. haha


0.1.0 Russian tortoise
0.1.0 Sonoran Desert Tortoise
1.0.0 Bluenose Pit/American Bulldog


----------



## TigsMom (Oct 2, 2013)

Just 1 week of digging and "maybe" done digging by the weekend. More Rock than dirt, sifting the dirt from the rocks, over 20 wheel barrels full of rock. It will be a cinder block burrow.


----------



## nate.mann (Oct 2, 2013)

oh now i see why you had to do that, thats a lot of work. good job though, at least youre almost done now


0.1.0 Russian tortoise
0.1.0 Sonoran Desert Tortoise
1.0.0 Bluenose Pit/American Bulldog


----------



## TigsMom (Oct 2, 2013)

Amazing anything grew there, and I would not grow much from seed if I didn't dig it out and amend the soil. Plus the burrow has got to go down to help the tortoise escape the extreme temps. AND we're getting solar power so they'll be here digging a trench to run the panels to the main. Panels will be on a garage down back.


----------



## nate.mann (Oct 2, 2013)

it is well-drained , so maybe thats why. 


0.1.0 Russian tortoise
0.1.0 Sonoran Desert Tortoise
1.0.0 Bluenose Pit/American Bulldog


----------



## parrotlady (Oct 2, 2013)

Don't forget the Tucson Reptile Show this weekend!


----------



## nate.mann (Oct 2, 2013)

i dont think i'll make the reptile show this weekend, sadly. 


0.1.0 Russian tortoise
0.1.0 Sonoran Desert Tortoise
1.0.0 Bluenose Pit/American Bulldog


----------



## parrotlady (Oct 3, 2013)

Too bad, I was hoping to meet some forum members there.


----------



## ShellyTurtlesCats (Oct 3, 2013)

We won't be going, either. Too far away. That's a 2 hour drive.

_________
~ Shelly ~


----------



## TigsMom (Oct 3, 2013)

Tuscon is a 7.5 hour drive from here. We won't be going, but I look forward to seeing pictures.


----------



## nate.mann (Oct 3, 2013)

its only two hours for me, i just dont have a ride. 


0.1.0 Russian tortoise
0.1.0 Sonoran Desert Tortoise
1.0.0 Bluenose Pit/American Bulldog


----------



## nate.mann (Oct 4, 2013)

my mom just decided to go off on me about my tortoises. so stupid. 


0.1.0 Russian tortoise
0.1.0 Sonoran Desert Tortoise
1.0.0 Bluenose Pit/American Bulldog


----------



## parrotlady (Oct 4, 2013)

Well maybe we could meet in Nov in Mesa, I have to make arrangements for a place to stay. I believe it falls on Thursday and Friday around the middle of the month. I will have to verify dates and times. Anyone have the speaker list yet?


----------



## nate.mann (Oct 9, 2013)

http://www.merckmanuals.com/petheal...isorders_and_diseases_of_reptiles.html..found that on my Facebook, nice little tool there.


----------



## ShellyTurtlesCats (Oct 9, 2013)

I'm having horrible luck!!!!

1. Ants. Tons of ants.
2. My turtle enclosure had a huge mishap that needs fixed BEFORE hibernation.
3. Funds for something I wanted ever so badly are now gone due to #2.

Murphy's law.

Sigh.

_________
~ Shelly ~


----------



## nate.mann (Oct 9, 2013)

ShellyTurtleTort said:


> I'm having horrible luck!!!!
> 
> 1. Ants. Tons of ants.
> 2. My turtle enclosure had a huge mishap that needs fixed BEFORE hibernation.
> ...



not a good day. sorry Shelly. if i could gelp out i would. what needs fixed?. 


0.1.0 Sonoran Desert Tortoise
0.0.1 Leopard Tortoise
1.0.0 Bluenose Pitbull/American Bulldog


----------



## ShellyTurtlesCats (Oct 9, 2013)

Neighbors tree cracked and it fell, crushed the enclosure. Only good thing is that the Boxie's weren't in there due to ants. Basically have to renew it entirely.

Life, lol.

_________
~ Shelly ~


And I realize the neighbors are technically at fault and that I could get them to pay, but they are renting and I'd have to go to the renter. Too much drama.

_________
~ Shelly ~


----------



## nate.mann (Oct 9, 2013)

ShellyTurtleTort said:


> Neighbors tree cracked and it fell, crushed the enclosure. Only good thing is that the Boxie's weren't in there due to ants. Basically have to renew it entirely.
> 
> Life, lol.
> 
> ...





no just do it, its not too much trouble. you might as well. and i guess this is one situation where we can thank ants


0.1.0 Sonoran Desert Tortoise
0.0.1 Leopard Tortoise
1.0.0 Bluenose Pitbull/American Bulldog


----------



## TigsMom (Oct 10, 2013)

Aww Shelly, that is awful. Hope your days ahead are brighter (no pun intended with the shady tree limb gone, but it is funny). So glad your boxies weren't in there! I think I'd rather help you rebuild than dig more rocks here. Got a flat on my wheel barrel full of rocks. UGH!

On a brighter note, my Daughter is on a Road trip taking her boy to see Lions and Tigers at a Sanctuary, evidentally they have a Sulcata there as well, but he's indoors since it's so cold (58 Degs there). She's stopping at a Feed Store and picking up a 25lb bag of Mazuri which we'll share, since we're only feeding her 2 hatchling Sulcatas and my 2 hatchling Boxies. Love to save money and this will save quite a bit.


----------



## nate.mann (Oct 10, 2013)

TigsMom said:


> Aww Shelly, that is awful. Hope your days ahead are brighter (no pun intended with the shady tree limb gone, but it is funny). So glad your boxies weren't in there! I think I'd rather help you rebuild than dig more rocks here. Got a flat on my wheel barrel full of rocks. UGH!
> 
> On a brighter note, my Daughter is on a Road trip taking her boy to see Lions and Tigers at a Sanctuary, evidentally they have a Sulcata there as well, but he's indoors since it's so cold (58 Degs there). She's stopping at a Feed Store and picking up a 25lb bag of Mazuri which we'll share, since we're only feeding her 2 hatchling Sulcatas and my 2 hatchling Boxies. Love to save money and this will save quite a bit.



yeah its been rough for many people prepping for winter. and that will definitely save a bunch of money. 


0.1.0 Sonoran Desert Tortoise
0.0.1 Leopard Tortoise
1.0.0 Bluenose Pitbull/American Bulldog


----------



## ShellyTurtlesCats (Oct 10, 2013)

Mazie is sick, now (baby leopard). Vet visit tomorrow...

Really hope her housing buddies don't catch it. See? My luck.


Nate, how is your new baby?

Tig, feel free to come help! Lol. It's so much work. Blech!

_________
~ Shelly ~


----------



## nate.mann (Oct 10, 2013)

ShellyTurtleTort said:


> Mazie is sick, now (baby leopard). Vet visit tomorrow...
> 
> Really hope her housing buddies don't catch it. See? My luck.
> 
> ...



be sure to update us. what is going on with her? and yeah thats the last thing you need. so far, Peanut is great. being my first hatchling, i was a nervous wreck the first couple days. ive mellowed out as hes been eating, having normal and consistent bowel movements. overall, just been a real blessing. 


0.1.0 Sonoran Desert Tortoise
0.0.1 Leopard Tortoise
1.0.0 Bluenose Pitbull/American Bulldog


and thank you for asking. 


0.1.0 Sonoran Desert Tortoise
0.0.1 Leopard Tortoise
1.0.0 Bluenose Pitbull/American Bulldog


----------



## ShellyTurtlesCats (Oct 11, 2013)

Need more pics of peanut  Who did you get her from?

Bubbles from the nose mouth and weird noises, sounds like she is trying to clear her little nose  She is moving her arms in and out, too. Poor baby.

_________
~ Shelly ~


----------



## nate.mann (Oct 11, 2013)

ShellyTurtleTort said:


> Need more pics of peanut  Who did you get her from?
> 
> Bubbles from the nose mouth and weird noises, sounds like she is trying to clear her little nose  She is moving her arms in and out, too. Poor baby.
> 
> ...



i know ive been slacking with pictures. haha. i will post pictures after the morning soak for sure. i got Peanut from someone on CG who had sullies and leopards. only reason i got him was because they were willing to trade. awe, poor thing. lets hope she pulls through. 


0.1.0 Sonoran Desert Tortoise
0.0.1 Leopard Tortoise
1.0.0 Bluenose Pitbull/American Bulldog


----------



## nate.mann (Oct 11, 2013)

when me and my lady went to wally world (walmart) earlier to get a couple things for Peanut and her make-up..i found some venus fly traps. i decided to buy one, i had one for about a year and a half when i was younger. as soon as i have some more money i will be ordering some pitcher plants and sundews as well. i love CP's, theyre fun to grow. 


0.1.0 Sonoran Desert Tortoise
0.0.1 Leopard Tortoise
1.0.0 Bluenose Pitbull/American Bulldog



forgot the picture. haha


0.1.0 Sonoran Desert Tortoise
0.0.1 Leopard Tortoise
1.0.0 Bluenose Pitbull/American Bulldog


----------



## nate.mann (Oct 11, 2013)

Peanut was not a happy camper in this picture. haha. just woke up and soaked. 


0.1.0 Sonoran Desert Tortoise
0.0.1 Leopard Tortoise
1.0.0 Bluenose Pitbull/American Bulldog


----------



## immayo (Oct 11, 2013)

Aww he's so little and adorable


----------



## nate.mann (Oct 11, 2013)

immayo said:


> Aww he's so little and adorable



haha i know


0.1.0 Sonoran Desert Tortoise
0.0.1 Leopard Tortoise
1.0.0 Bluenose Pitbull/American Bulldog






0.1.0 Sonoran Desert Tortoise
0.0.1 Leopard Tortoise
1.0.0 Bluenose Pitbull/American Bulldog


----------



## nate.mann (Oct 14, 2013)

been watching youtube videos of people being able to hear for the first time..very inspirational. i feel so bad for people with issues like blindness, being deaf, or even color blind. i feel so blessed to have all my senses and them being fully functional (apart from my hearing, ive lost a lot of that from guns, concerts, ear drums bursting, MANY severe earaches haha). just imagine not having just one of your senses, its humbling knowing what people go through.


----------



## nate.mann (Oct 14, 2013)

hows everyone doing?


0.1.0 Sonoran Desert Tortoise
0.0.1 Leopard Tortoise
1.0.0 Bluenose Pitbull/American Bulldog


----------



## AZtortMom (Oct 15, 2013)

Good evening everyone [SMILING FACE WITH OPEN MOUTH]


----------



## nate.mann (Oct 15, 2013)

Chainsawkitten said:


> Good evening everyone [SMILING FACE WITH OPEN MOUTH]



whats goin on CK


----------



## AZtortMom (Oct 16, 2013)

Not much, my youngest tort Shelly is spending the night outside tonight because she is playing Houdini with me [TIRED FACE] she's in her outdoor pen, but will have wait until morning to find her


----------



## mainey34 (Oct 16, 2013)

Hello guys and gals...chainsawkitten...dont you just love it when they are not where they are supposed to be... my sully is spending the night outdoors also...has anyone noticed any strange behavior going on with their torts in the last couple of days? Mine are driving me nuts. My husband says its because of the full moon coming in. I dont know, but i just wish they would stop the craziness.


----------



## AZtortMom (Oct 17, 2013)

mainey34 said:


> Hello guys and gals...chainsawkitten...dont you just love it when they are not where they are supposed to be... my sully is spending the night outdoors also...has anyone noticed any strange behavior going on with their torts in the last couple of days? Mine are driving me nuts. My husband says its because of the full moon coming in. I dont know, but i just wish they would stop the craziness.



Yup, all mine haven't been eating right. They have only been only eating their Mazuri and totally avoiding their other greens. We completely ripped up the outdoor pen looking for Shelly while the bigger kids looked on [FACE WITH STUCK-OUT TONGUE AND TIGHTLY-CLOSED EYES]


----------



## mainey34 (Oct 17, 2013)

Chainsawkitten said:


> mainey34 said:
> 
> 
> > Hello guys and gals...chainsawkitten...dont you just love it when they are not where they are supposed to be... my sully is spending the night outdoors also...has anyone noticed any strange behavior going on with their torts in the last couple of days? Mine are driving me nuts. My husband says its because of the full moon coming in. I dont know, but i just wish they would stop the craziness.
> ...


Oh no...have you lost one? Hate to hear that.. 
Mine have been pacing. You would hardly see my sulcata, she would always be sleeping. Now she is roaming, could also be due to weather change and time of the year. Still drives me crazy. I have to keep an eye on her because she likes to dig. Im afraid she will dig out...


----------



## AZtortMom (Oct 17, 2013)

mainey34 said:


> Chainsawkitten said:
> 
> 
> > mainey34 said:
> ...



Yeah, I've got a missing one she's a yearling. Put her out with the big kids yesterday in the big pen and went to round everyone up and couldn't find Shelly. Still looking for her now..pen is very secure, just big. I'm just hoping someone or something didn't take her


----------



## N2TORTS (Oct 17, 2013)

Nate ..... I guess they don't like Obama,,


----------



## Jacqui (Oct 17, 2013)

N2TORTS said:


> Nate ..... I guess they don't like Obama,,



... and along comes the party crashing Mod with a reminder of no political talk...


----------



## N2TORTS (Oct 17, 2013)

I was teasing Jaquie ' .....
you missed the post ... it got deleted.


----------



## AZtortMom (Oct 17, 2013)

Jacqui said:


> N2TORTS said:
> 
> 
> > Nate ..... I guess they don't like Obama,,
> ...



Doh! [FLUSHED FACE]


----------



## Jacqui (Oct 17, 2013)

Chainsawkitten said:


> Yeah, I've got a missing one ðŸ˜• she's a yearling. Put her out with the big kids yesterday in the big pen and went to round everyone up and couldn't find Shelly. Still looking for her now..pen is very secure, just big. I'm just hoping someone or something didn't take her



Did you find Shelly yet? That's the one thing I dislike the most about having lage enclosures, how easy they can hide and simply seem to disappear.


----------



## AZtortMom (Oct 17, 2013)

No. My worst fears are coming true. She still hasn't turned up and I've been going over the enclosure with a fine tooth comb since this morning. I'm praying a hawk or a person didn't come into my yard and take her


----------



## Jacqui (Oct 17, 2013)

N2TORTS said:


> I was teasing Jaquie ' .....
> you missed the post ... it got deleted.



Yeah but see, if I don't do a certain number of mean Mod threatening posts, I will lose my rank as the meanest Mod in here. 


... you mean I missed another good post??? Darn it.




Chainsawkitten said:


> No. My worst fears are coming true. She still hasn't turned up and I've been going over the enclosure with a fine tooth comb since this morning. I'm praying a hawk or a person didn't come into my yard and take her



  Here's hoping she has just found an amzing hidey hole and will poke her head out soon.


----------



## mainey34 (Oct 17, 2013)

Chainsawkitten said:


> mainey34 said:
> 
> 
> > Chainsawkitten said:
> ...


Oh, darn..thats such a scary feeling..i sure hope you find the little bugger soon...


----------



## AZtortMom (Oct 17, 2013)

mainey34 said:


> Chainsawkitten said:
> 
> 
> > mainey34 said:
> ...



Me too. Well it's back to tort hunting I go..


----------



## Jacqui (Oct 17, 2013)

Good luck hunting!


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 17, 2013)

Misty would find it, but she's afraid of flying.


----------



## AZtortMom (Oct 17, 2013)

Yvonne G said:


> Misty would find it, but she's afraid of flying.



Shelly would love that [SMILING FACE WITH OPEN MOUTH]


----------



## parrotlady (Oct 17, 2013)

Good luck in finding Shelly! I lost a Greek baby and it popped up the following spring and was just fine. I was absolutely frantic.


----------



## AZtortMom (Oct 17, 2013)

parrotlady said:


> Good luck in finding Shelly! I lost a Greek baby and it popped up the following spring and was just fine. I was absolutely frantic.



Thanks Parrot [WHITE SMILING FACE]ï¸ oh boy that's a long time [FLUSHED FACE] I'm definetly beside myself with her missing.


----------



## LouieLouie (Oct 17, 2013)

Hey gang! I have a heat lamp question hopefully one of you can help me out with. Larry is an outdoor tortoise but he is still trying to get over a bout of respiratory infect. We took him to the vet to get checked out since we are new tortoise adopters. He was diagnosed with respiratory disease, surprise surprise, so he had his nose flushed and is on antibiotics. He is feeling much better but still just hasn't totally kicked it yet. With the weather getting cooler now in AZ, Larry is ready to start hibernating, but the vet says we should keep him awake until he is totally healthy. He also suggested keeping him inside for a while with a heat lamp to help keep him in the non-hibernating mood. So my question is what kind of heat lamp should we get? Larry is a big guy, 9 lbs, about 15inches long. I am currently looking at the ZooMed Desert UVB Lighting Combo Pack, deep dome light and Reptisun 10 CFL UVB light. We only need to use it for a couple of weeks so I'm not really looking for anything fancy. We also have a heatfan in the room to basically heat the whole room to 85+ degrees. So any suggestions would be welcome! Can I just use an incandescent bulb and the heat fan for a few weeks and then take him out on the weekends for some real sun? Thoughts?


----------



## AZtortMom (Oct 17, 2013)

Hi Louie, welcome what kind of tort do you have? I'm assuming it's not a Sulley because he hibernates. I unfortunately can not offer too much info because I do not know much about other species besides Sullies, so I'm hoping my fellow forum buddies with more expierence can chime in


----------



## nate.mann (Oct 17, 2013)

LouieLouie said:


> Hey gang! I have a heat lamp question hopefully one of you can help me out with. Larry is an outdoor tortoise but he is still trying to get over a bout of respiratory infect. We took him to the vet to get checked out since we are new tortoise adopters. He was diagnosed with respiratory disease, surprise surprise, so he had his nose flushed and is on antibiotics. He is feeling much better but still just hasn't totally kicked it yet. With the weather getting cooler now in AZ, Larry is ready to start hibernating, but the vet says we should keep him awake until he is totally healthy. He also suggested keeping him inside for a while with a heat lamp to help keep him in the non-hibernating mood. So my question is what kind of heat lamp should we get? Larry is a big guy, 9 lbs, about 15inches long. I am currently looking at the ZooMed Desert UVB Lighting Combo Pack, deep dome light and Reptisun 10 CFL UVB light. We only need to use it for a couple of weeks so I'm not really looking for anything fancy. We also have a heatfan in the room to basically heat the whole room to 85+ degrees. So any suggestions would be welcome! Can I just use an incandescent bulb and the heat fan for a few weeks and then take him out on the weekends for some real sun? Thoughts?



i would have to side with the vet on this one..you should keep him awake this winter. hes just coming off of an illness, not the best time for him.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Oct 17, 2013)

Hello Larry's keeper what city in AZ do you live in about how old ( weeks , months , years ) is the tort . What kind of tort is it and how long have you had it 
Are you going to breed it ? And a picture might help us to tell you more to help


----------



## LouieLouie (Oct 18, 2013)

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Hello Larry's keeper what city in AZ do you live in about how old ( weeks , months , years ) is the tort . What kind of tort is it and how long have you had it
> Are you going to breed it ? And a picture might help us to tell you more to help



We adopted Larry so we really don't know how old he is. The vet told us somewhere between 20 and 50 years old! lol.

We live in the Phoenix area. He is a DT. We have only had him for a few weeks. When we adopted him, he came with the "cold". So we took him to the vet to get him healthy. 

Here is a picture of him. I think there are few better pics of him in this forum on an earlier page but I can't seem to find it right now.
http://tortoiseforum.org/thread-79951.html

I agree with the vet that we need to keep him awake until he is fully healthy, I just need to know what kind of heat/light lamp I should use. He's a pretty big guy so I want to make sure I have enough heat/light. Thanks for the help and comments!


----------



## AZtortMom (Oct 20, 2013)

How's everyone tonight?


----------



## TigsMom (Oct 20, 2013)

LouieLouie; There are more experienced Tortoise Care givers in the Desert Tortoise section of the Forums. They may be able to give you more tips on which lights are best (definitely not any coil type bulbs) and you'll want a heating element as well to keep the temps up in his indoor enclosure. 

I'm confused. Do you think you're going to let your Desert Tortoise hibernate later this Winter? If he's been sick it's usually advised to skip hibernating for an entire season until well after he's completely healed and has built his immune system back up. Usually Respiratory infections cause lack of appetite and if he hasn't been eating really well and build up his body fats and weight, he more than likely will not have a good hibernation and either wake up very sick or not wake up at all. That said, you'll need to have him in a heated and lit enclosure with temps at a minimum of 80 degrees and an even warmer basking area throughout the entire winter season.

There are all sorts of great posts and ideas for indoor enclosures that would work well for your DT. Anything from building them from scratch to large storage tubs, to modified book cases layed down and shelves removed.

I suggest you create a new post in the Desert Tortoise section http://tortoiseforum.org/forum-72.html and go through the posts in the Enclosure section http://tortoiseforum.org/forum-7.html of the forums as well just to find something that will work for you and your tortoise.

Hope this helps!





LouieLouie said:


> Grandpa Turtle 144 said:
> 
> 
> > Hello Larry's keeper what city in AZ do you live in about how old ( weeks , months , years ) is the tort . What kind of tort is it and how long have you had it
> ...


----------



## AZtortMom (Oct 24, 2013)

Morning AZ peeps [SMILING FACE WITH OPEN MOUTH]


----------



## mainey34 (Oct 24, 2013)

Morning Chansawkitten..how is everyone??


----------



## AZtortMom (Oct 24, 2013)

mainey34 said:


> Morning Chansawkitten..how is everyone??



Doing good. Enjoying the weather, u?


----------



## ShellyTurtlesCats (Oct 24, 2013)

Hola!

_________
~ Shelly ~


----------



## TigsMom (Oct 24, 2013)

Here's a laugh, I'm getting tired of GORGEOUS Weather! I mean physically exhausted. Taking advantage of the postcard perfect weather is taking it's toll on this ol' body. Besides digging the never ending hole for the new DT Burrow and enclosure, I seem to have a bit of attention deficit. Cleaned the pool filter, pruned palms, trimmed Hibiscus, currently cleaning a huge tank for 2 boxie hatchlings to set up as their indoor enclosure. Looking hard at all the outdoor things to get done before it gets cold. Looks like we've got about 5 days before the wind picks up and the temps drop again into high 70's. My breaks over, time to get back at it.


----------



## parrotlady (Oct 24, 2013)

Hi everyone. Tomorrow I sign and close escrow on my new one acre piece of property. At least I will have plenty of room to spread out. My sulcatas will eventually love their new enlarged digs! I guess i have gone a little tortoise nuts.


----------



## TigsMom (Oct 24, 2013)

Wow! Parrotlady! That is exciting! Your Sulcatas will be thrilled with some room to roam!


----------



## parrotlady (Oct 24, 2013)

I really feel like tortoises are like potato chips, you can't stop with just one! I was going to have to relocate my sulcatas next year back to my friends property in Phoenix, but now they can stay with me. It has been an interesting journey with them. They are now at a size that they are in the process of destroying my water system, breaking lines, bulldozing plants, moving furniture. They aren't considered large yet, not to mention the waste by products they leave behind . All in all, I wouldn't change anything, I have learned so much.


----------



## AZtortMom (Oct 24, 2013)

Congrats parrotlady


----------



## motero (Oct 24, 2013)

Just saying hi, I live in Wittmann, have 14 torts, Ride my bike alot. I live on an acre too. What part of town are you moving to Parrotlady?


----------



## parrotlady (Oct 25, 2013)

I am in Tucson off of Kinney rd., the property is 2 miles from my existing house. If everything works out i hope to build a new home there in the near future. Where are you located at?


----------



## AZtortMom (Nov 11, 2013)

There's a missing tort in Mesa.. Not sure where else to post this. 
Here name is Toostie she is 5 years old


----------



## nate.mann (Nov 20, 2013)

hey everyone! how have all of you been? i see parrotlady is getting a chunk of land for some torts to live on. haha.


----------



## AZtortMom (Nov 21, 2013)

Hey Nate! Good to see ya


----------



## nate.mann (Nov 21, 2013)

thank you


----------



## ShellyTurtlesCats (Nov 21, 2013)

Wasssssup


----------



## AZtortMom (Nov 21, 2013)

How you doing?


----------



## nate.mann (Nov 21, 2013)

im pretty good..just had some bomb burritos with my best friend. haha


----------



## AZtortMom (Nov 21, 2013)

nate.mann said:


> im pretty good..just had some bomb burritos with my best friend. haha



Sounds yummy!


----------



## nate.mann (Nov 21, 2013)

AZtortMom said:


> nate.mann said:
> 
> 
> > im pretty good..just had some bomb burritos with my best friend. haha
> ...



really was. so good


----------



## nate.mann (Nov 22, 2013)

long day at work..13 hours on my feet and it was BUSY (because of Hunger Games and a couple other movies coming out last night). got my schedule for this week coming up, and im scheduled only 10 hours on thanksgiving, so i'll be picking up the rest of someone elses shift like i did today.


----------



## nate.mann (Dec 1, 2013)

hows everyone doing tonight? ive been working SO much lately.


----------



## AZtortMom (Dec 2, 2013)

Morning everyone [SMILING FACE WITH OPEN MOUTH]


----------



## erica anne (Dec 2, 2013)

I heard somewhere that the AZ people chat on this thread! So I am saying hi from Phoenix


----------



## AZtortMom (Dec 2, 2013)

erica anne said:


> I heard somewhere that the AZ people chat on this thread! So I am saying hi from Phoenix



How's your morning so far?


----------



## erica anne (Dec 2, 2013)

Not too bad! I have a big exam in Chemistry today and looking forward to getting that behind me LOL.


Of course, I'd rather be hanging out here on the forum!


----------



## AZtortMom (Dec 2, 2013)

erica anne said:


> Not too bad! I have a big exam in Chemistry today and looking forward to getting that behind me LOL.
> 
> 
> Of course, I'd rather be hanging out here on the forum!





Uugh! I Remember chemistry. That class made my head hurt. Good luck on your test tho!


----------



## immayo (Dec 2, 2013)

Just checking in on you guys


----------



## TigsMom (Dec 2, 2013)

National Weather Service just issued Hard Freeze Warming for Wednesday thru Saturday for some parts of Western Arizona. Get your sheets and blankets ready for your plants and outdoor enclosures.


----------



## AZtortMom (Dec 2, 2013)

Oh boy! That also means my kidlets are spending time indoors


----------



## parrotlady (Dec 2, 2013)

Time to pull out all of my tubs, I need to plan on everyone in the living room for awhile. Every thing gets to come inside except for the Ibera's and the Russians. I usually move them outside once the mornings warm up to 65. Btw don't forget to cover your hibiscus or they will get hit hard.

Yes, I did get my property. Do you have any idea how hard it is to clear 1 acre of cholla, I have some 12 feet tall. Now I know why some people call it jumping cholla! I need to winterize the water pipes tomorrow. I hope the tortoises appreciate the work it is going to take to get this whipped into shape. I hope to move my sulcatas in the spring if I can get fences up and get shelters built for them.


----------



## nate.mann (Dec 3, 2013)

got my ears pierced today. haha. almost ripped one out within the same hour of getting them too.


----------



## erica anne (Dec 3, 2013)

This is the first year my sulcata has been outside. You bring yours in even if they are in a heated enclosure? Is it only when there is a possible freeze?


----------



## parrotlady (Dec 3, 2013)

I bring mine in when I suspect it will freeze, they don't always go in their shelter. I have found them out even if I put them in. I guess I need to have a door than I can close securely behind them. This won't be an option next year, due to their growth. The largest is approximately 16 inches.


----------



## erica anne (Dec 3, 2013)

Ok, since my sully stays in her shelter all-night hopefully it will be okay for me to leave her out there when it gets cold. Although part of me just doesn't feel right doing this! What is your property for? It sounds like a lot of work but it seems you have exciting plans for it!


----------



## parrotlady (Dec 3, 2013)

I bought it for the tortoises, it has an older mobile home that I am currently remodeling, all new cabinets in kitchen, dining room and the bathroom, ripping out all of the old ceilings an walls, having drywall installed, recessed lighting, ceiling fans, new appliances. Basically it will be a new house in disguise. Somewhere down the road, I hope to have a new home built. Meanwhile, I got to have a place for company to go to!


----------



## erica anne (Dec 3, 2013)

Awesome!That is exactly what I would like to do someday. I was never interested into having land until I became interested in tortoises. What kind do you have and how many?


----------



## nate.mann (Dec 3, 2013)

N2TORTS said:


> Nate ..... I guess they don't like Obama,,



haha, reasonable.


----------



## Thalatte (Dec 4, 2013)

Ok everyone I have found myself in a bit of a dilemma. Due to living arangements changing and needing a new car I need to rehome alot of my animals but I want to make sure they get a good home so I am hoping someone on here will be able to help. I live in Yuma Az but my sister lives in mesa so i could send any animal up with her if someone would prefer to meet her in mesa.

I have 3 bearded dragons that would be rehomed without any furnishings or cages. Then I have 6 fire belly toads that would come with their 20g long tank, filter, and all decor thats in the cage.

I also have one Desert tortoise named Bane that was a rescue and he suffered from severe malnutrition and dehydration. He is also an odd color due to lack of uv and other factors I am sure (his body is grey but shell is black though it has started turning brown in a few spots. I think he has some sort of organ damage as no matter how often I soak him his urates are still gritty. He isnt a big fan of fresh food but He absolutely loves Mazuri and will come with what mazuri I have left as well as some alfalfa powder I have been adding to the mazuri.


----------



## nate.mann (Dec 4, 2013)

Thalatte said:


> Ok everyone I have found myself in a bit of a dilemma. Due to living arangements changing and needing a new car I need to rehome alot of my animals but I want to make sure they get a good home so I am hoping someone on here will be able to help. I live in Yuma Az but my sister lives in mesa so i could send any animal up with her if someone would prefer to meet her in mesa.
> 
> I have 3 bearded dragons that would be rehomed without any furnishings or cages. Then I have 6 fire belly toads that would come with their 20g long tank, filter, and all decor thats in the cage.
> 
> I also have one Desert tortoise named Bane that was a rescue and he suffered from severe malnutrition and dehydration. He is also an odd color due to lack of uv and other factors I am sure (his body is grey but shell is black though it has started turning brown in a few spots. I think he has some sort of organ damage as no matter how often I soak him his urates are still gritty. He isnt a big fan of fresh food but He absolutely loves Mazuri and will come with what mazuri I have left as well as some alfalfa powder I have been adding to the mazuri.



im sorry you have to go through this. i just helped a friend of mine rehome all of her morphed ball pythons..she added up the value of all them and it came out to over $11,000. she had to give them away because she didnt have the time. anyways, back on topic, i cant help you with any of them, sorry about that. im sure someone will help you out though. good luck.


----------



## Thalatte (Dec 4, 2013)

Thanks. I am hoping to atleast rehome Bane to someone on this forum as I feel he needs specialized care with a tort expert. He has been doing great and has gained alot of weight since I got him but he still has a long way to go.


----------



## nate.mann (Dec 4, 2013)

Thalatte said:


> Thanks. I am hoping to atleast rehome Bane to someone on this forum as I feel he needs specialized care with a tort expert. He has been doing great and has gained alot of weight since I got him but he still has a long way to go.



of course..this is the best place to look for someone that will meet his needs.


----------



## parrotlady (Dec 5, 2013)

I have the following tortoises, or maybe I should say they own me. Oh well, I have a trio of Sri Lankens, 5 leopards, pr red foots, 5 Russians, pr of pancakes, 10 golden Greeks, trio of Libyans , 20 Ibera's, and an assortment of other Greeks, this is not. Counting youngsters or eggs in the incubator. So I really needed a place with more room. The new place will provide the space, I hope to start building fences, and planting shrubs and trees. I really find lots of inspiration by looking at photos of the "Cove". Maybe someday I can afford a few of his hypos.

I can't tell you how many stares I get when I check out at the grocery store. Neighbors have named me the tortoise lady, they call me when ever they find or rescue turtles and or tortoises. They still don't understand the difference between native vs exotic tortoises.

My break time is over, I need to get back to work and finish a customers quilt. I won't complain quilting is paying for my other favorite hobby, Tortoises.


----------



## motero (Dec 18, 2013)

Thalatte said:


> Thanks. I am hoping to atleast rehome Bane to someone on this forum as I feel he needs specialized care with a tort expert. He has been doing great and has gained alot of weight since I got him but he still has a long way to go.



I would like to take care of Bane, I built a new pen last summer for Sonorans specifically. I sent you a PM.


----------



## nate.mann (Dec 21, 2013)

hows everyone doing? i got some new-to-me paintball gear the other day that normally goes for about $850 used (obviously it varies person to person)..it all costs a little over $1,200 new..and i got it for $350! needless to say, i was an extremely happy paintballer that day. haha.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Dec 21, 2013)

I hope all tort lovers have a great 
Christmas and happy Roses to all


----------



## tort_luv_5055 (Dec 21, 2013)

*Re: RE: AZ Tortoise keeper's almost-anything-goes thread*



Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> I hope all tort lovers have a great
> Christmas and happy Roses to all



I feel like hanging out with my tortoise but he is sleeping. WHY HE SO SLEEPY HE SO BORING SOME TIME I CAN NOT STAND WANT TO WAKE UP BUT NO I LET SLEEP SO HE IS HEALTHY.
I wish he was more active. I can't wait till he gets bigger. He has already doubled his size (was 1 inch when I got him, now he is 2 in.) Idk how much he weighs but I can't convince my parents to buy me a scale. I want a doughnut!!!!


----------



## AZtortMom (Dec 21, 2013)

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> I hope all tort lovers have a great
> Christmas and happy Roses to all



You too grandpa [GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES]


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Dec 21, 2013)

Just help you understand why the " the happy roses " is because I'm from MI. 
( about 30 yrs ago ) so while my kids 
Are in the north and looking for snow
I always tell them I've been watching the 
Roses bloom . But no snow thank god


----------



## AZtortMom (Dec 22, 2013)

I'm not a snow person either [SMILING FACE WITH OPEN MOUTH] that's why I live here. I don't mind visiting it every once in awhile, but that's about it


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Dec 22, 2013)

Yes that's what I told my son in AZ we get snow but it's our choise to go see it
It don't surprise us like it did in MI


----------



## parrotlady (Dec 24, 2013)

Had my first leopard babies yesterday. It is a first for me, couldn't be a nicer Xmas present. Also, they were hatched in my homemade incubator that i made out of a wine cooler.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Dec 24, 2013)

That's great just keep them warm and I 
Don't feed them for about 5 days so they will absorb the yoke sack


----------



## parrotlady (Dec 25, 2013)

So far I have five hatchlings another seven eggs to go in this clutch, another 19 eggs still cooking. I hope every one had a warm and happy holiday!


----------



## Jacqui (Dec 26, 2013)

Happy birthday AZtortMom!!




parrotlady said:


> So far I have five hatchlings another seven eggs to go in this clutch, another 19 eggs still cooking. I hope every one had a warm and happy holiday!



Have we saw pictures of them?


----------



## parrotlady (Dec 26, 2013)

Not yet, where do I go to get help loading pictures? The count is now up to eight.


----------



## Jacqui (Dec 27, 2013)

parrotlady said:


> Not yet, where do I go to get help loading pictures? The count is now up to eight.



I put my pictures into photobucket and then in to here myself.


----------



## miwhaley (Dec 28, 2013)

Since this is an AZ thread I'm going to post this here as well as adoptions. These two Sulcata's are stuck in a humane society, located in flagstaff AZ. The name is coconino humane society. I do not know how much they want for them, but I do know that they need to be saved. There temp was low and they had pyramiding, not to extreme yet, but still... I assume this is the enclosure they were brought in with. If I could take them I would, but I have a hatchling of my own and no room for two more. I covered them with the hay that was in there as they were trying to burrow into the glass. The water dish they have us not sufficient and they were served only chopped carrots and tomatoes. Here's the pictures I took. If anyone goes they are located in the cat room.


----------



## immayo (Dec 28, 2013)

Just to make things interesting...

I may be looking to sell my hypo redfoot Pip and possibly my cherry head Nismo. I am talking to a buddy of mine about it but if he doesn't end up wanting them they will be up in the sale section soon. If anyone is slightly interested let me know. I should be able to give a clearer answer in a few days. They are both healthy, with smooth growth, and hatched out in April 2013. Questions on price and what not are welcome in PM. I also am able to meet just about anywhere in the valley if I decide to sell to you!


----------



## parrotlady (Dec 28, 2013)

Sorry, to hear that you might be selling your babies. Let me know what you will be asking, once you have made a decision. I hope you will find a way to keep them.


----------



## immayo (Dec 28, 2013)

It's all good. I would love to keep them all but I have 2 more hypos on the way so it just makes sense to give one up to help fund my project. Hypos are the best!  I'm guessing I am one of the only people (if not the only person) in AZ with hypo redfoots that's why I figured someone local may be interested.


----------



## AZtortMom (Jan 27, 2014)

Wow! I can hear crickets in here! How is everyone?


----------



## nate.mann (Feb 11, 2014)

AZtortMom said:


> Wow! I can hear crickets in here! How is everyone?



the day you posted this was my birthday. haha. im doing okay, trying to find a gnarly snake to buy.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Feb 12, 2014)

Good morning tortoise people !


----------



## AZtortMom (Feb 12, 2014)

Hi everyone


----------



## motero (Feb 28, 2014)

Whoa is it really going to rain this weekend? It has not rained since the end of November. 3 months of no rain in what is supposed to be a rainy time of year. I have been praying for rain. I don't want our forests to burn up this Summer.


----------



## N2TORTS (Feb 28, 2014)

What ever happened to Nate?


----------



## AZtortMom (Feb 28, 2014)

Not sure, I haven't seen him around in awhile. I hope he's ok


----------



## immayo (Feb 28, 2014)

I've yet to see any rain... It's a bunch of lies!!


----------



## parrotlady (Feb 28, 2014)

No rain in Tucson yet! Maybe tonight?


----------



## AZtortMom (Feb 28, 2014)

Liar..liar pants on fire I tell ya! But as soon as I wash my jeep it will pour [FACE WITH STUCK-OUT TONGUE AND TIGHTLY-CLOSED EYES]


----------



## littleginsu (Feb 28, 2014)

No rain down here either.


----------



## immayo (Feb 28, 2014)

If you guys and gals have FB you should check out my page! Nothing too official until my torts are old enough to breed but I figured I'd get a head start.

www.Facebook.com/hypnotictortoises


----------



## GotTort (Mar 1, 2014)

Nice FB page!


Does anyone know where to find escarole in the Phoenix area. I've not been able to find it supermarkets, sprouts or whole foods.


----------



## AZtortMom (Mar 1, 2014)

Hmm.. I'm not sure, this might be another long shot but you could check Lee Lee's or Food City. Lee Lee's is an Asian market and Food City is a Spanish Market..


----------



## littleginsu (Mar 1, 2014)

raining and super windy here, all morning.


Maybe they are out or had a recall or something, because I can get escarole at Safeway and Fry's down here, out in the middle of no where!


----------



## immayo (Mar 1, 2014)

Where are you located GotTorts? I believe stores by my house in Mesa carry it


----------



## motero (Mar 1, 2014)

We got some good rain in Wittmann, Looks like round two is about to roll in.


----------



## parrotlady (Mar 1, 2014)

Well it rained a little in Tucson less than a quarter inch.


----------



## GotTort (Mar 2, 2014)

I'm in north Phoenix. Maybe I'm just missing it at Safeway.


----------



## littleginsu (Mar 2, 2014)

The clouds have lifted a bit and we actually have some snow on the mountains.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Mar 2, 2014)

Well looks like we are out of the rain now


----------



## AZtortMom (Mar 2, 2014)

Yeah buddy!


----------



## nate.mann (Mar 2, 2014)

i was paintballing saturday..9:00AM-4:30PM. i was soaked all the way down to my boxers. my gearbag had water all the way through it too..iphone and wallet got wet but somehow it still works (had a girl that works at the field dial my ride for me 'cause i had paint and mud all over me). it was really fun until the wind picked up and no one was hitting anybody.


----------



## nate.mann (Mar 3, 2014)

Esmerelda came out today


----------



## AZtortMom (Mar 4, 2014)

Aww! She's cute!


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Mar 7, 2014)

Aww that's one cute tort


----------



## AZtortMom (Mar 20, 2014)

just posting for a friend..


----------



## TigsMom (Mar 20, 2014)

I've been on a Solar nightmare from hell. More stress and sleepless nights than I can count, it's been 7 months and we're nearly through with it all. By done, I mean done, the entire system has been removed and still waiting for one more repair and legal issues to follow. I haven't checked into this forum for a long while, just due to too much stress and legal filings to go through. 

I've built one new tortoise enclosure and extensively remodeled the other. Pulled out two mexican palms (using a crow bar for digging and a farm jack to pop them out of the ground the rest of the way), more rock than dirt and shovels would not work. It was awful!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Just when I said "I'll never dig in this soil again, I'd dive into another project. What was I thinking?? Good news is, there will be no more digging in my immediate future! DT's are not awake yet, but I plan to move them to their new burrows and enclosures next week. Bad news is the wild cotton tails have devoured the sprouts of seeds (DT Wildflowers, Greens, and Dandelions). The bunnies have discovered the new sod I planted, but I now have it covered with clear visiquine (like a mini green house) to help protect it from bunny damage and get it growing stronger for another week. Of course when the torts go in the visiquine will have to go and I'll try another method of bunny proofing. I so had hoped to win the bunny battle, but looks like they are winning so far. Wasscally wabbits!


----------



## nate.mann (Apr 22, 2014)

sad to say it guys, but ive gotta re-home my crested gecko and sonoran tort.


----------



## AZtortMom (Apr 22, 2014)

Oh no  I'm sorry Nate


----------



## nate.mann (Apr 22, 2014)

its okay..its my own choice. im enlisting in the military and wont be around much to care for them myself, and i dont trust my family to properly do it. my ball pythons are with a breeding project partner so we can still keep up with those plans.


----------



## AZtortMom (Apr 22, 2014)

I was in the military and I enjoyed it, but it's hard to have pets


----------



## nate.mann (Apr 22, 2014)

exactly


----------



## AZtortMom (Apr 22, 2014)

Hopefully you can find a good home for your shelled friend


----------



## nate.mann (Apr 22, 2014)

i did actually..awesome home


----------



## AZtortMom (Apr 22, 2014)

That's fantastic news!


----------



## nate.mann (Apr 22, 2014)

yeah..very excited. bittersweet time though


----------



## AZtortMom (Apr 22, 2014)

Indeed


----------



## motero (Apr 29, 2014)

If any of you come across Sulcatas looking for a home, Let me Know. I have a friend in St George UT who wants another one, He has a large yard with lots of grass and weeds, nice climate too. He has the space to house them separate so any one will do. I also have space and good luck at rehoming these fellows if any body needs help.


----------



## AZtortMom (Apr 30, 2014)

I will keep my ears and eyes open


----------



## parrotlady (May 27, 2014)

Ok, I just came home and found a 4 ft western diamond rattlesnake with my trio of leopards. I have a five ft high block fence and it still managed to get in. I almost loaded my pants! So, if you live in an area were rattlers are common be safe. I use a compact mirror to check burrows before I put my hand in to check on my torts.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (May 27, 2014)

Motreo 
Keep a eye on C L they sell baby's for 2 for $70.00 large ones are more . Have a great tort day


Sent from my iPhone using TortForum


----------



## motero (May 28, 2014)

parrotlady said:


> Ok, I just came home and found a 4 ft western diamond rattlesnake with my trio of leopards. I have a five ft high block fence and it still managed to get in. I almost loaded my pants! So, if you live in an area were rattlers are common be safe. I use a compact mirror to check burrows before I put my hand in to check on my torts.


So what did you do with the snake? They can squeeze through any tiny space like under the gate. They can climb trees two. I don't think they can climb block fences, but I could be wrong.




Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Motreo
> Keep a eye on C L they sell baby's for 2 for $70.00 large ones are more . Have a great tort day Sent from my iPhone using TortForum


I am not looking for Sulcatas to buy, I am open to rehoming any that need help. Thanks


----------



## parrotlady (May 28, 2014)

Believe it or not, but where I am located in tucson you call 911 and they send the fire dept out to pick them up! Actually those guys are kinda cute and very nice. They arrived within 5 minutes. They relocated them in the park. They don't kill them, they use snake tongs (?) and place them in a ventilated plywood box. Btw they remembered from last year, you know the crazy old lady with the strange tortoises.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (May 28, 2014)

Motero 
I'm sorry they have people that need to re- home their torts . And you have a great day !


Sent from my iPhone using TortForum


----------



## Ramaah (Jun 7, 2014)

Hello fellow Arizonans. I am fairly new to the forum and just happened upon the AZ thread. Curious what others are doing for outdoor hides now that the heat is on. Anyone keep Russians outside in this heat?


----------



## parrotlady (Jun 7, 2014)

Yes, I do I have a small group of 10 producing adults. I have dug burrows lined them with concrete blocks, filled the center in with soil, used 3/4 inch plywood as a top,and covered that with more soil. I also have them under a huge mesquite tree that provides filtered sun. That being said they still tend to dig themselves in the soil where it is slightly damp. They do come running in the morning when the chow arrives. I hope you will find a better solution and share your info. Where are you located in Az. I am in Tucson.


----------



## Ramaah (Jun 7, 2014)

Thank you Parrotlady. I am in Avondale, just west of the city of phoenix. I do not currently have any russians however I am preparing an outdoor enclosure for one. The cinder block shelter appears to be one of the best solutions I've come across for a cool hide. I wonder do your torts hibernate in the same shelter? Thanks for the info and I will let you know if I find another solution.


----------



## parrotlady (Jun 7, 2014)

Actually they did not hibernate in the burrow. They each dug down and covered themselves, this was not acceptable in my opinion. I had a couple with damp noses, and I lost a male. He did not resurface. So I am assuming that because he hibernated under a plant that was on a drip system that it was just too damp. Also, you cannot determine where they burrow as they back fill. They are not like the sulcatas or desert tortoises that leave an opening to their burrow. This year I plan on buying a couple of stock tanks and setting them up in my garage so I can monitor them better. One tank for the females and one smaller one for the males. I plan to add a foot of substrate and let them hibernate. Also be aware, they will dig down and uproot what ever you plant in their enclosure.


----------



## Ramaah (Jun 7, 2014)

Sorry to hear that. The possibility of a down pour worries me for that exact reason. I am curious if it will stay cool enough in my garage for a similar hibernation setup. Can I ask how deep is your substrate in the outdoor enclosure? I just purchased a hibiscus plant today for the enclosure but I think I will put it in a pot or keep outside of the enclosure. Thanks


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Jun 7, 2014)

Here's a tort to set as your golds




Sent from my iPhone using TortForum


----------



## parrotlady (Jun 7, 2014)

The plant will do better in the ground rather than a pot. Anything in a pot has to be watered at least twice a day, they seem to dry out so fast. As you know our humidity stays low most of the year. The monsoons did not bother them I made sure that their enclosure had adequate drainage. I don't know if the rain will affect the eggs in the ground. This is the first year for them to lay for me. So I am still learning by reading everything I can find and by making mistakes. Perhaps by sharing, you will learn by my past experiences. Btw the last group of Russians I bought came from Tempe, and they lived outside and the eggs hatched in the ground. So I know it can be done.

As far as my substrate is outside, I don't know. When I purchased my home it was just the usual caliche, I keep buying bags of top soil at Home Depot and working it in the soil. The first babies (Greeks ) that hatched in the ground had worn their nails all the way down. That was my first clue that I had to modify my soil.


----------



## parrotlady (Jun 7, 2014)

I would really like one that big! Do you think 1 acre would work?


----------



## Ramaah (Jun 7, 2014)

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Here's a tort to set as your golds
> View attachment 82931
> 
> 
> ...





parrotlady said:


> The plant will do better in the ground rather than a pot. Anything in a pot has to be watered at least twice a day, they seem to dry out so fast. As you know our humidity stays low most of the year. The monsoons did not bother them I made sure that their enclosure had adequate drainage. I don't know if the rain will affect the eggs in the ground. This is the first year for them to lay for me. So I am still learning by reading everything I can find and by making mistakes. Perhaps by sharing, you will learn by my past experiences. Btw the last group of Russians I bought came from Tempe, and they lived outside and the eggs hatched in the ground. So I know it can be done.
> 
> As far as my substrate is outside, I don't know. When I purchased my home it was just the usual caliche, I keep buying bags of top soil at Home Depot and working it in the soil. The first babies (Greeks ) that hatched in the ground had worn their nails all the way down. That was my first clue that I had to modify my soil.


Thank you so much for sharing. I hope to keep several Russians someday as well. What do you use as the flooring for your outdoor enclosure to prevent them from burrowing out? Wow you have Greeks also, do you care for them the same as the Russians as far as outdoor enclosure setup? Sorry to throw so many questions at you but I am trying to limit my mistakes.


----------



## parrotlady (Jun 8, 2014)

Greeks are very similar, they don't burrow like the Russians and they will use burrows/hides.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Jun 8, 2014)

Well people my wife and I went away for the weekend . Look what we found :




Sent from my iPhone using TortForum


----------



## AZtortMom (Jun 8, 2014)

Very nice!


----------



## parrotlady (Jun 8, 2014)

Too cool, looks like I need to take a side trip.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Jun 8, 2014)

If you have the time , you should go we had a ball .


Sent from my iPhone using TortForum


----------



## Ramaah (Jun 9, 2014)

Which species did they have on the ranch?


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Jun 9, 2014)

I believe they were Sulcatas but it was 110 degrees and the torts were smarter then us they were hiding from the heat ! We didn't see any of the torts . But we did see the jack - asses . In the small western town .


Sent from my iPhone using TortForum


----------



## littleginsu (Jun 9, 2014)

Ok, AZ peeps, how on earth or at least in AZ, do you grow beautiful flowers and weeds!? I don't have the greenest thumb, but am willing to learn!!


----------



## AZtortMom (Jun 10, 2014)

Me personally I use good fertilizer and lots of water especially with hibiscus


----------



## littleginsu (Jun 15, 2014)

AZtortMom said:


> Me personally I use good fertilizer and lots of water especially with hibiscus



What kind of fertilizer is tort friendly? Is chicken poo ok?


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Jun 15, 2014)

I use compost tea as a fertilizer it's all natural and great for the soil. Cause a lot of fertilizers and salt to your soil and here in AZ we have a lot of salt already in our soil . Have a great tort day 


Sent from my iPhone using TortForum


----------



## AZtortMom (Jun 15, 2014)

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> I use compost tea as a fertilizer it's all natural and great for the soil. Cause a lot of fertilizers and salt to your soil and here in AZ we have a lot of salt already in our soil . Have a great tort day
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using TortForum


Where is a good place to get this?


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Jun 15, 2014)

You buy it at most nursery but you cane make it your self compost is decomposing greens, leaf matter , and junk mail . Put a large shovel full in a Rubbermaid tub of water let it sit over night . And then water with that .


Sent from my iPhone using TortForum


----------



## motero (Jun 15, 2014)

littleginsu said:


> Ok, AZ peeps, how on earth or at least in AZ, do you grow beautiful flowers and weeds!? I don't have the greenest thumb, but am willing to learn!!



You grow native plants, that would grow here anyway. Low maintenance, low water, wont freeze, wont burn up. Lots of them are tortoise edible. Search for plants that native Sonoran tortoises would eat. Your tortoise can eat them too, as part of their diet.


----------



## GotTort (Jun 18, 2014)

How much fertilizer do you use? How often?



Sent from my iPhone using Tortoise Forum


----------



## motero (Jun 22, 2014)

GotTort said:


> How much fertilizer do you use? How often?




That varies depending on what you are fertilizing, and what you are using as a fertilizer. As far as growing tortoise food, you want to use more natural fertilizers like composting your own yard and tortoise wast.


----------



## GotTort (Jun 23, 2014)

If I'm growing a testudo seed mix and using compost, how often would I apply the compost?



Sent from my iPhone using Tortoise Forum


----------



## motero (Jun 23, 2014)

I would mix the compost into the soil before seeding. Make a tea or water in some fresh compost once a month. You can make adjustments later.


----------



## motero (Sep 8, 2014)

What a rain storm, almost two inches in one night. 4 out of five burrows stayed nice and dry. The fifth burrow was just a temporary summer burrow. A new one will be built for the winter on much higher ground. There are tortoises wading all around. They all have high dry places to go to but keep venturing out into the standing water funny to watch.


----------



## AZtortMom (Sep 8, 2014)

My kidlets are spending the day inside today. They showed absolutely no interest going out. I think they are even takin a nap right now! Boy what a life


----------



## Neal (Sep 8, 2014)

I'm in Chandler and apparently we were one of the worst hit areas. Something like 5.5" of water in less than 10 hours. There are people canoeing in the green belts by my house.

The tortoises got soaked, but the weather is good for them. It'll keep them hydrated and the temperatures will be cool enough to keep them active all day.


----------



## immayo (Sep 8, 2014)

Glad go hear everyone is alright over there Neal!


----------



## AZtortMom (Sep 8, 2014)

immayo said:


> Glad go hear everyone is alright over there Neal!


Yup! We are drying out


----------



## Neal (Sep 15, 2014)

Alright AZ tortoise owners it's time to batten down the hatches. It looks like we are due for a repeat of last week starting tomorrow and lasting through Friday. Your older tortoises should be just fine in the rain, but it might be a good idea to cover up holes and burrows and secure younger tortoises. I know I'll be raising the tortoises houses tonight so they're several inches off the ground.

Good luck and enjoy the rain while we get it!


----------



## motero (Sep 16, 2014)

I hope we get pounded again, lots of free tortoise food with lots of rain.


----------



## TigsMom (Sep 30, 2014)

I'm trying to shake it off, but it's not working. Phoenix area folks, hoping one of you can rescue a "DESERT TURTLE". It's a craigslist ad for a Large Desert Turtle with no picture. I'm worried it's a neglected tortoise (since they used the term Turtle) and have no time for it, I hope I'm wrong. Oddly, there was nearly the same ad, but with pictures, about 2 weeks earlier by a different person. Thinking this could be one and the same tort and if so it's gone from $260 to $300. There is no point in my calling to inquire as I have no room here for any additional Torts or Turtles, no matter how badly I'd like to help. 
http://phoenix.craigslist.org/cph/for/4687285152.html
http://phoenix.craigslist.org/wvl/for/4649636350.html


----------



## motero (Sep 30, 2014)

I am in the same boat. Working to set up for winter the tortoises I am already committed to. Do your self a favor and don't look at torts on CL.


----------



## TigsMom (Sep 30, 2014)

Motero, you are so right! I just took myself off restriction for 11 years of not watching 24 hour news channels because they weren't helping lower my stress. I honestly was looking for Turtle and Tortoise statues and such for yard decor, but you're right I need to restrict myself from searching craigslist on that topic. Ugh, tummy doing flips.


----------



## jskahn (Oct 28, 2014)

I guess I am not the only tortoise and turtle breeder in AZ. Been in Wickenburg 24 years. I was a founder of the New York Turtle and Tortoise Society in 1969.Came here in 1990, and still love it.


----------



## AZtortMom (Oct 28, 2014)

jskahn said:


> I guess I am not the only tortoise and turtle breeder in AZ. Been in Wickenburg 24 years. I was a founder of the New York Turtle and Tortoise Society in 1969.Came here in 1990, and still love it.


Hi there and welcome


----------



## motero (Oct 28, 2014)

I live in Wittmann. I used to get Mazuri from double D western world. But they stopped carrying it. I work in Wickenburg on Wednesdays. Glad you found the forum.


----------



## jskahn (Oct 28, 2014)

I used to get Mazuri there also. I now order it directly from Mazuri .com I use Tortoise, Freshwater turtle, and omnivore. Not only is it cheaper, usually, it is at your door in a few days.Where do you work?


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Oct 28, 2014)

Jskahn how big is your turtle and tort collection ? I'm asking cause you buy 3 different kinds of food . And yes I gess I'm noisy 


Sent from my iPhone using TortForum


----------



## jskahn (Oct 28, 2014)

I use the tortoise food on my Sari Lankin Stars,Leopards, Marginateds,and Cherry heads. I use the turtle on my Albino redears, spotteds,Caramel redears, and Argentine Snakenecks. The omnivore diet is for my Pink Tongued Skinks,Redfoots,and Redears also. I have a couple of young Radiateds that also like the tortoise diet.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Oct 28, 2014)

Good lord your collection is bigger then mine ( do you have a wife ) cause I don't hear her . And I'm shir you can here mine . Wow 


Sent from my iPhone using TortForum


----------



## jskahn (Oct 28, 2014)

Actually, recently I cut down my collection quite a bit.I sold off my groups of Chinese Boxes, Eastern Boxes, Ornate Diamond Backs, Pangashura smithii palladipes, Concentric Diamond Backs, Hypo, and pastel Red Ears,some Marginateds, some Cherryheads, and my pair of Blue Iguanas. Yes I have a wonderful wife, who knows better than to get between me and my reptile addiction.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Oct 28, 2014)

Are you going to the TTPG Conference net month ?


Sent from my iPhone using TortForum


----------



## jskahn (Oct 29, 2014)

No


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Oct 29, 2014)

My wife took the paperwork to work to read it over but I believe it's $120.00 if your not a member but you can look it up on the computer " TTPG conference "


Sent from my iPhone using TortForum


----------



## jskahn (Oct 29, 2014)

There are a lot of people I would like to see there, but I think I will pass. Some will show up at the reptile show.A few of the self righteous, ego maniacs, I could pass on seeing.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Oct 29, 2014)

I'm sorry I feel there are a lot of sweet people here at the TFO . It was my free will that got me here and keeps me here and I hope to meet all of them at the conference and the show. Have a great tort day !


Sent from my iPhone using TortForum


----------



## jskahn (Oct 29, 2014)

I definitely agree, most, if not all people that appreciate reptiles are basically good hearted people.After over 50 years of different societies, certain people tend to feel that their way is always the only way, and don't even want to hear other opinions. I have learnt to listen to people, and take away what I feel is useful info.from speeches.Really most people are not like that. I just choose to talk to people as equals, not to be preached to, without being able to voice my own opinion.


----------



## bouaboua (Oct 29, 2014)




----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Oct 29, 2014)

I like what you are saying and I try to listen to people as equals as well and that's how we up date the info. Of raising turtles and torts .


Sent from my iPhone using TortForum


----------



## motero (Nov 1, 2014)

jskahn said:


> Where do you work?



I sharpen tools, I sharpen for ace hardware, groomers, vets and the saddelries.


----------



## immayo (Nov 1, 2014)

Anyone local interested in a cherry?
Let me know! 

And don't forget to check out my page
Www.facebook.com/hypnotictortoises


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Nov 1, 2014)

A public service announcement for our friends in Arizona, remember do not set your clocks back one hour as the rest of the country does…bunch of radical, free thinkers…


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Nov 2, 2014)

Yes cowboy our rich people have been for years trying to get us to change our clocks so they can play golf but all of us working people say " no " to changing our clocks .


----------



## jskahn (Nov 2, 2014)

motero said:


> I sharpen tools, I sharpen for ace hardware, groomers, vets and the saddelries.


 When I was grooming, I could never find a clipper blade sharpener. I have known Bret for 24 years, he is a good guy.


----------



## motero (Nov 25, 2014)

The pet store in Wickenburg has a large female Redfoot tortoise. Kept out side with no heat. She could use a good home. There are other sad stories at this place, but she is the only one I though, might be of interest to some one. She is pyramided but not to bad and over ten inches long.


----------



## jskahn (Nov 25, 2014)

I will try to check her out. Hopefully, as low as our temps have been, she is still salvageable.At least I will try to convince him of the wrong of keeping her outside. I don't believe Redfoots do well in AZ, I have tried twice, and they never seemed real happy.The only way I have seen them do good out here, is in a humid greenhouse, but if he doesn't want too much for her, I would buy her for now.


----------



## motero (Nov 25, 2014)

She looked ok just cold. But she wont be ok for long. He also has a sick ornate box turtle. A very pretty female sonoran. And three male sulcatas. If you or anyone helped out any one of them that would be amazing.


----------



## jskahn (Nov 26, 2014)

I just came back from there. I made him take the Redfoot inside. Actually, she seems healthy and heavy, but I didn't see her completely out of her shell.I think if someone wants a nice female, they ought to grab her. If you go in there, tell Wayne, Joe told you about the Redfoot. I am sure he would sell her for $150., or less.She is slightly pyramid, but looks like she will be a really good breeder.I got him to put the small redears in deeper water, and explained to him, that water turtles can not eat on land.I advised him how to treat the Ornate's eyes. He seemed to be interested to learn, but who knows. I left him my phone number to call, if he has questions.


----------



## motero (Nov 26, 2014)

Nice job, glad he listened to you.


----------



## jskahn (Nov 26, 2014)

Somebody ought to buy her. The price is right, and I think she should have a safe home.He listened, but, we will see.I am surprised that someone in Phoenix who keeps Redfoots, has not responded.


----------



## motero (Nov 26, 2014)

Like you said our climate is not that Redfoot friendly. There just aren't that many Redfoot keepers in Phoenix. May be we can cross post this on the for sale forum? Moderators?


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Nov 27, 2014)

Great day

Happy Thanksgiving


----------



## GotTort (Nov 27, 2014)

Happy Thanksgiving Arizona peeps


----------



## AZtortMom (Nov 27, 2014)

Happy Thanksgiving to you as well!


----------



## motero (Dec 1, 2014)

I brought the female Redfoot home, I just couldn't let her die. I called on Saturday to see if he was open, he was, so I said i would be over in a while. The tortoise was in a tub, that had just been washed out, inside his reptile room. She was stone cold she had obviously been out side over night and he just brought her in because he knew i was coming. On the plus side she looks like a cherry head and has some marbling in her shell.


----------



## AZtortMom (Dec 1, 2014)

I'm really glad you picked her up. I would love to have her, but my husband would kill me if I took on another tortoise, since I have 3 sullies. Especially here in Phoenix


----------



## parrotlady (Dec 1, 2014)

So glad you picked her up. I was tempted but was to far away in Tucson. If you decide to let her go let me know. I have a small group of cherry heads and a group of red foots. It is a lot of work to create a suitable habitat in Az. They do well here. Just need to run misters on timers to keep the humidity high enough for them.


----------



## jskahn (Dec 1, 2014)

That is great to hear. I figured he brought her in only to shut me up.A lot of locals have filed complaints about him.He keeps way too many animals to properly care for them.


----------



## jskahn (Dec 2, 2014)

How is she doing? Is she eating?


----------



## motero (Dec 2, 2014)

She ate today for the first time, after trying every thing I had on hand over the weekend with no luck. Today she ate some bell pepper and she will come running for Banana. We are naming her Ruby.


----------



## jskahn (Dec 3, 2014)

motero said:


> She ate today for the first time, after trying every thing I had on hand over the weekend with no luck. Today she ate some bell pepper and she will come running for Banana. We are naming her Ruby.


That is great to hear. Good job motero


----------



## jskahn (Dec 14, 2014)

Does anyone know an EASY way to de-thorn prickly pear cactus to feed torts? My property is loaded with them, but the ones I have are not spineless.


----------



## AZtortMom (Dec 14, 2014)

Scrap them with a really sharp knife


----------



## jskahn (Dec 14, 2014)

AZtortMom said:


> Scrap them with a really sharp knife


How dangerous is it if some small spines are missed? Also, should the fruits be treated in any way to remove spines?


----------



## AZtortMom (Dec 14, 2014)

I treat the prickly pears the same way. I do my best to get all the spines.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Dec 16, 2014)

jskahn said:


> Does anyone know an EASY way to de-thorn prickly pear cactus to feed torts? My property is loaded with them, but the ones I have are not spineless.


Many people use those hobby store propane torches. Burn the torn and you won't miss any cactus hairs on the pads.


----------



## motero (Dec 17, 2014)

Maybe I am just mean, I through them the pads spines and all. Nobody is out there in the wild to dethorn the cactus for them. I dice it up small for the littlest babies but still don't take the thorns out.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Dec 17, 2014)

motero said:


> Maybe I am just mean, I through them the pads spines and all. Nobody is out there in the wild to dethorn the cactus for them. I dice it up small for the littlest babies but still don't take the thorns out.


Which is probably fine for the new world tortoises, but African tortoises don't have these growing wild except naturalized ones from settlement areas…


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Dec 17, 2014)

Just a word out on " offer up " they have a pair of surcata torts for sale for $ 300 .00


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Dec 17, 2014)

Sorry it seams to be gone now


----------



## jskahn (Dec 20, 2014)

motero said:


> Maybe I am just mean, I through them the pads spines and all. Nobody is out there in the wild to dethorn the cactus for them. I dice it up small for the littlest babies but still don't take the thorns out.


I am not eating dinner at your house. I just wanted to tell you, I went to the store in Wickenburg, and took home the Ornate Box. Her eyes were still shut, and of course, she lost most of her weight.She is a little spunky, so she might make it.


----------



## motero (Dec 20, 2014)

jskahn said:


> I went to the store in Wickenburg, and took home the Ornate Box. Her eyes were still shut, and of course, she lost most of her weight.She is a little spunky, so she might make it.


That is great, I hope she comes around for you. 
It looks like I will have some hatchling Sulcatas to find homes for this spring. The pet shop guy said he would buy them. If I even dare let him have any, it would be One at a time, And make sure he sets it up good and has proper care sheets to give out. 
Ruby the red foot eats great, Now I am worried where it all went, Nothing has come out the other end. I will get her out in the yard for some hiking and see if that gets things moving. She has been cooped up because of the rain.


----------



## motero (Dec 20, 2014)




----------



## immayo (Dec 20, 2014)

Brought a couple of my reds outside with me today! I'm trying to get them an established outdoor enclosure before the heat hits again. I have no luck keeping plants alive... haha Hopefully I have better luck this year since my largest is 6 inches now and I feel bad keeping them cooped up inside.


----------



## motero (Dec 21, 2014)

I have learned to plant native plants, So much easier to care for.


----------



## jskahn (Dec 21, 2014)

motero said:


> That is great, I hope she comes around for you.
> It looks like I will have some hatchling Sulcatas to find homes for this spring. The pet shop guy said he would buy them. If I even dare let him have any, it would be One at a time, And make sure he sets it up good and has proper care sheets to give out.
> Ruby the red foot eats great, Now I am worried where it all went, Nothing has come out the other end. I will get her out in the yard for some hiking and see if that gets things moving. She has been cooped up because of the rain.


After her eyes were shut for over a month at the pet shop, in about 12 hours, her eyes started to open. It only took about 6 more hours to get the swelling down. The scary thing is the first thing she got to see was a big, hairy, old biker.I will continue keeping her warm and treating her eyes. Hopefully in addition to the vitamins, she will start to eat.


----------



## jskahn (Dec 22, 2014)

Here is a pic of her today


----------



## turtlemanfla88 (Dec 24, 2014)

Hey in Florida we have coyotes taking over golf courses killing cats and small dogs. My pit and my black lab like to walk early before dawn or after dusk. We have seen a small black bear, bobcats, and now and again one and sometimes two coyotes now there is a pack of three. I my little friend with now when we walk.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Dec 31, 2014)

Happy New Years to the TFO !


----------



## jskahn (Dec 31, 2014)

Happy New Year, from sunny Wickenburg, AZ


----------



## motero (Dec 31, 2014)

No snow in Wittmann, maybe tonight.


----------



## turtlemanfla88 (Dec 31, 2014)

Happy New Year from Florida it is 57 F at 8:30 pm.


----------



## motero (Dec 31, 2014)

J did you get out a sled? Are your leopards laying tonight?


----------



## jskahn (Jan 1, 2015)

motero said:


> J did you get out a sled? Are your leopards laying tonight?


That is NOT how leopard tortoises celebrate New Years Eve!!!


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 1, 2015)

jskahn said:


> Happy New Year, from sunny Wickenburg, AZ
> 
> 
> View attachment 112232




Huh! The sun in Arizona is White? Who woulda' thunk it.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Jan 1, 2015)

I hope everybody had a great New Years . And welcome to 2015 !


----------



## jskahn (Jan 4, 2015)

jskahn said:


> Here is a pic of her today
> 
> 
> View attachment 111099
> View attachment 111100


Today she finally ate a piece of apple. What a relief, hopefully she will improve now.


----------



## katfinlou (Jan 4, 2015)

She's beautiful... Reminds me of Barbra Streisand somehow...


----------



## jskahn (Jan 4, 2015)

Thanks, she is a beauty. Since my last post, she ate a nightcrawler.


----------



## jskahn (Jan 9, 2015)

Does anybody who lives close to Wickenburg, have a group of ornates. She is doing good, but I would like her to go to a group that is well cared for.


----------



## jskahn (Jan 18, 2015)

I thought that somebody would like a free, pretty Ornate female. My friend's son wants to try a pet turtle, so hopefully, he will come to me for advice. He has taken good care of the baby Bearded Dragons, I gave him about 3 years ago.


----------



## Don Flowers (Jan 18, 2015)

Hi, new Sulcata owner in Gilbert. Looking for local resources, good reptile shops & maybe a woodworker to build a large tortoise table, I'm no Tim Taylor and would like a nice built. Any good local info would be helpful.

Thanks
Don.


----------



## motero (Jan 18, 2015)

Joe that is nice the boxie found a home. Does the kid live near you?


----------



## motero (Jan 18, 2015)

Hi Don, baby sulcatas Benefit greatly from a closed chamber set up where the humidity can be kept up. I just made one out of a display case i got off craigslist. Look for Toms care sheet in the sulcata forum. And keep asking questions. How big is your tortoise? Where did you get it?


----------



## Don Flowers (Jan 18, 2015)

Hi, Motero, he is less than a year old so still on the small side. Given to my daughter by her cousin, but I'm helping as much as I can and doing most the research. Have him in a 10 gal aquarium and doing good keeping temps up with lamps but fighting to keep humidity up. Using Eco earn as substrate and spraying with water all the time. Will get into proper enclosure as soon as I can.

Thanks!


----------



## Arizona Sulcata (Jan 18, 2015)

Welcome Don!


----------



## Don Flowers (Jan 18, 2015)

Thank, glad to be here!


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Jan 18, 2015)

Hello Don welcome to the TFO from Phx. AZ . If you ask most of us the best pet shops are Home Depots . Pet shops make money and sell high . But most of what you need you can find at Home Depots . But Mesa has a great reptile show in Nov .


----------



## immayo (Jan 19, 2015)

Welcome


----------



## Don Flowers (Jan 19, 2015)

Thanks for the welcomes! I also agree that Home Depot is the best and DIY is always the best. I do like to do as much research as I can and for me talking in person to someone and seeing things in person helps me get an idea of what I may want to do. That's just me, I tend to learn better with hands on more so than reading. How ever, I do both and just thought a local resource is always good to have. Thanks a ton for the input and ideas. Having fun so far with our new addition!

Thanks again,

Don


----------



## Don Flowers (Jan 19, 2015)

Bummer I missed the show in November, will keep an eye out for this years
Thanks!


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Jan 19, 2015)

My wife and I checked out the new Shamrock store in Phx ,AZ . Has great selection of produce with great prices . Its location is on I17 and Indian school . And it has people food also


----------



## Don Flowers (Jan 20, 2015)

Thanks for that info, I will check it out. I do have a question. I am getting ready for a T- table build and think I will go with a closed lid rather than open. My question is on the lights, will it be ok to have lights on the outside shinning down through the plexiglass or do they need to be inside box. I am concerned with lights being to close to our Sulcata and burning him. Right now I have small halogens and they get very hot, are they the best or is another type better? I will get new / bigger lights for new build. I want to build a nice box but want to make sure it is correct. Also are the petmed foggers the best way to go for humidity controll? I plan on a 5 ft x 2.5 ft table/box with 15 in sides.

Thanks so much,

Don


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 20, 2015)

I would cut out holes for the lights.


----------



## jskahn (Jan 20, 2015)

I would also cut out light holes, and if there is condensation on the plexi, add a few holes.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Jan 20, 2015)

Yvonne G said:


> I would cut out holes for the lights.


Because plexi - glass , glass and even fine mesh screan filter out the UV Rays .


----------



## Don Flowers (Jan 20, 2015)

Cool, thank you all! Any input on the fogger?


----------



## motero (Jan 20, 2015)

Not to many use foggers, If your table is water proof you would wet the substrate to increase the humidity.


----------



## Don Flowers (Jan 20, 2015)

Cool, that what I've been reading but thought I'd ask. Thanks again!


----------



## jskahn (Jan 20, 2015)

motero said:


> Not to many use foggers, If your table is water proof you would wet the substrate to increase the humidity.


I would make it waterproof, then you could use damp coco bark, or a slightly damp medium.


----------



## Don Flowers (Jan 20, 2015)

Thanks JSkahn!


----------



## AZtortMom (Jan 20, 2015)

Welcome


----------



## TigsMom (Jan 27, 2015)

When do you all plant your outdoor enclosures with seeds? I bought a couple of pounds of Tortoise Grazing Mix seeds and have started a couple of trays indoors just to test it out. I don't want to seed the outdoor enclosures too early (in case we get a frost), but I sure don't want to wait until it's too late and the intense heat arrives. Thinking mid to end of February should be safe, if not I could quickly cover the areas with a make shift green house of clear plastic tenting. My torts typically don't wake up until around mid to late April. I waited til late March to plant in the past and between the wild cotton tails and the torts their food (planted from seed) was gone in less than a month, leaving them only the sod to graze on through summer (they ate it so short, that I'm afraid it may not come back this spring, time will tell).


----------



## motero (Jan 27, 2015)

Bermuda needs a ground temperature above 70 for good cover to sprout. I don't know about your seeds. Covering it will keep it warmer at night so you can sprout sooner. I am going to wait till the lows stay above 60 for my bermuda this spring.


----------



## TigsMom (Jan 27, 2015)

Thank you Motero. I'll be getting some organic top soil to start working into the soil and prepare the enclosures for planting ahead of time. Plus, going to try a seperate growing area (for back up cuttings and such). If these test trays work well, I may do several more trays indoors to really get a head start. The seed mix I bought from Carolina Pet Supply contains: Crimson Clover, Red clover, Creeping Red Fescue, Turnip Greens, Fescue, Kentucky Blue Grass, Orchard Grass, Wheat Grass, Rye Grass, Barley Grass, Chia, Chicory and Timothy. The Bermuda Grass was a sod, so if it doesn't bounce back I'll replace it with sod again, as sod lasts through our intense summer heat and stood up best against lots of munching/grazing. Bermuda seed was a waste of money for me, the critters devoured it far too short and it didn't stand a chance of surviving after 4 weeks or so. 

I will watch the temps and go with your advice of 60 Degs F.


----------



## TigsMom (Feb 9, 2015)

Well, so much for waiting for 60 Degs. We suddenly jump into mid 80's during the day (for the past 5 days, and 10 day forecast is pretty much the same) and still hovering 57-59 Degs at night. The Torts and Turtles are all awake and munching. Thankful to see them looking so fabulous, but here we go again with the challenge of growing things while they are awake.


----------



## motero (Feb 13, 2015)

Definitely a warm February. My desert torts have woken up soaked, drank and started eating they don't mind the weather. On a side note. Anyone in the valley want a preformed plastic pond. My neighbor has one for sale. It would be nice for some one who wanted to rescue red ears.


----------



## Melissa319 (Feb 26, 2015)

Hi everyone,

Curious as to what, if anything, those of you with outdoor enclosures do during monsoon season? Did you take any precautions during your build, or have any suggestions to share? We're going to be putting up temporary outdoor enclosures for our group of young leopard tortoises soon and (while we are a ways off from monsoon season!) while I don't intend to overnight them outside this year, I am curious as to what you've all done for those you keep outside. 

The obvious things have already been considered - we know the "high spots" in our yard so the pens will go there, the pens will be well secured to the ground as will the screen we're putting up around it, etc. We'll have hides for them to get out of the elements, as this is my first "permanent" outdoor enclosure (ie one I don't move around/bring inside!) I'm just wondering what else I may want to consider in the event a storm pops up and we aren't able to grab them in time. 

Next year once everyone is bigger we'll be building a permanent structure out of wall blocks that'll be a lot bigger, so I'd be interested in stock piling monsoon safety ideas for when we're ready to start that design as well.


----------



## motero (Feb 26, 2015)

So what is your concern? Rain doesn't hurt them. They have built in rain gear. Using the high spots in your yard should take care of any flooding danger.


----------



## Melissa319 (Feb 26, 2015)

I was just curious as to if anyone had suggestions or recommendations for things they did to help offer protection... we get hit pretty hard where we are so I thought I'd ask if anyone had recommendations or suggestions. We have a neighbor who lost a sulcata in a storm last year (seems he wasn't smart enough to get out of the way and ended up hanging out in a low spot..) so I'm wanting to do what I can to offer as much safety and protection as I can.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Feb 26, 2015)

Melissa319 said:


> I was just curious as to if anyone had suggestions or recommendations for things they did to help offer protection... we get hit pretty hard where we are so I thought I'd ask if anyone had recommendations or suggestions. We have a neighbor who lost a sulcata in a storm last year (seems he wasn't smart enough to get out of the way and ended up hanging out in a low spot..) so I'm wanting to do what I can to offer as much safety and protection as I can.


Under my enclosures I dig dry wells that gives the water someplace to go


----------



## Melissa319 (Feb 26, 2015)

That's a huge help and great suggestion. Thank you!


----------



## AZtortMom (Mar 19, 2015)




----------



## motero (Mar 19, 2015)

I hope every one finds a great home. It would be even better if they were able to release them.


----------



## TigsMom (Mar 19, 2015)

Melissa; When we have serious monsoon issues here, if I am able (getting a heads up notice from the weather service) I cover the enclosure (especially around burrows) to prevent flooding, I have been caught off guard a few times and while the torts are ok, the burrows do take on water and they come out, I take them inside. Usually my guest bath tub and bathroom and storage tubs. Those monsoon floods don't last for long and I feel better with them inside, while we deal with flooding in hubby's garage and down back low areas of our property. The torts have spent a night or two in the guest bath (emergency evacuation area for them), only if I didn't tarp it down ahead of the storm. Sometimes I've been known to grab the neighbors Tort as well to protect them. Honestly, they'd all probably be just be fine in the high grounds of their enclosures and enjoy rain, but my protective heart says better safe than sorry.


----------



## TigsMom (Mar 19, 2015)

http://www.fox10phoenix.com/story/2...-checkups-more-than-100-going-up-for-adoption


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Mar 20, 2015)

motero said:


> I hope every one finds a great home. It would be even better if they were able to release them.


No it wouldn't cause these would make the wild ones sick . That's why they don't release them !


----------



## motero (Mar 20, 2015)

Really?


----------



## motero (Aug 18, 2015)

I have a male Sonoran I would like to place in a good home. Let me Know if you want him, and write me an essay on how you will care for and provide for him.


----------



## motero (Aug 18, 2015)

This should go with out saying, but you must live in the south and west part of Arizona to keep this tortoise, most have a yard and preferably no dogs.


----------



## Keith D. (Aug 18, 2015)

I would love to take in another DT. I have a ton of affection and love for them, just ask my Leo. I have a little over a acre of property and as soon as the killer heat is over I will be building and planting three large tort enclosures and one or two smaller ones for Leoto get outside more then he does. I live in Yuma county in a little town named Dateland. Its nice a quiet and crazy hot ATM lol. We do have dogs but our acre is divided by a fence so the dogs have no access to it. I just recently rescued a DT he is doing much better then he was doing and you can read that story in my threads lol. Depending where you are located I would be willing to either go pick him up or meet you halfway. Let me know


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Aug 18, 2015)

motero said:


> I have a male Sonoran I would like to place in a good home. Let me Know if you want him, and write me an essay on how you will care for and provide for him.


Be carful it's a crime to sell or trade a desert tort in AZ . Just trying to help not complain .


----------



## Keith D. (Aug 18, 2015)

People always make that assumption. It is a crime to sell or barter trade a DT in AZ. Its not a crime to give a DT as a gift to someone or to adopt one in AZ.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Aug 18, 2015)

Keith D. said:


> People always make that assumption. It is a crime to sell or barter trade a DT in AZ. Its not a crime to give a DT as a gift to someone or to adopt one in AZ.


As long as it's a free gift .


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Aug 18, 2015)

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> As long as it's a free gift .


What I'm asking is Essay lottery a barter ?


----------



## Keith D. (Aug 18, 2015)

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> What I'm asking is Essay lottery a barter ?


Lol I don't think it is. This person just wants to make sure he gets a good forever how


----------



## motero (Aug 18, 2015)

Grandpa, we would all be federal prison by now with out you to keep us on the strait and narrow. 
Keith send a message about the care, habitat, and diet you plan for this fellow. I live near phoenix, But my dad gets down to Yuma once in a while on business trips.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Aug 18, 2015)

motero said:


> Grandpa, we would all be federal prison by now with out you to keep us on the strait and narrow.
> Keith send a message about the care, habitat, and diet you plan for this fellow. I live near phoenix, But my dad gets down to Yuma once in a while on business trips.


If you want to be nasty ok but don't kill the messenger !


----------



## Dragonight1993 (Aug 23, 2015)

mesa AZ keeper over here lol


----------



## jskahn (Jun 22, 2016)

Have all the AZ people dried up? Am I the only one left?


----------



## Arizona Sulcata (Jun 25, 2016)

jskahn said:


> Have all the AZ people dried up? Am I the only one left?



I melted... Way too hot.


----------



## motero (Jun 25, 2016)

I have been hiding out in the mountains.


----------



## turtlemanfla88 (Jun 26, 2016)

Hey it is in the mid 90's here in FLA and hot with no rain it did rain the other day and all the wild gopher tortoises came out of the woods and started grazing. I rather be hot then cold any day.


----------



## Ciri (Jun 30, 2016)

jskahn said:


> Have all the AZ people dried up? Am I the only one left?


We're still here. It has been quiet, though.


----------



## GotTort (Jul 1, 2016)

We're estivating.


----------



## jskahn (Jul 1, 2016)

turtlemanfla88 said:


> Hey it is in the mid 90's here in FLA and hot with no rain it did rain the other day and all the wild gopher tortoises came out of the woods and started grazing. I rather be hot then cold any day.


95 sounds pretty comfortable to me.We are looking forward for the temp to drop to 100. My Stars and Leopards usually don't come out until evening, and don't lay until dark.


----------



## Ashley_Sheldon (Jul 1, 2016)

I live in surprise


----------



## Ben Page (Jan 9, 2017)

Digging up an old thread. New member NW of Metro Center.


----------



## motero (Jan 10, 2017)

Cool, I'm north west of every thing, Except Jskahn. Welcome.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Jan 10, 2017)

I'm at 32st and Bell Rd ! Great day to all AZ Torts !


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 10, 2017)

I'm not in Arizona, but have to sneak peeks every so often to make sure you're not talking behind my back!


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Jan 10, 2017)

Yvonne G said:


> I'm not in Arizona, but have to sneak peeks every so often to make sure you're not talking behind my back!


If we are talking behind your back or front ? We only have great things to say !


----------



## Ciri (Jan 10, 2017)

Welcome, Ben.


----------



## motero (Jan 8, 2018)

For your Information, Our Friend and fellow Tortoise and turtle lover, Joe Kahn, (jskahn). Passed away on December 16th. He was a fighter with lots of hope. Right to the end he wanted to go and do and not stay in bed. He bought and sold turtles, tortoises, lizards, on Fauna classifieds and Kingsnake for a long time. There are a lot of people out there with babies he produced. Happy trails Joe!


----------



## motero (Jan 8, 2018)

http://www.wickenburgsun.com/obituaries/article_1ca06dc6-227d-5c2f-b23f-ae687ca12eca.html


----------

